# Una proposta.



## PresidentLBJ (28 Luglio 2016)

Io credo che non Tessa, ma se anche Papa Francesco cacciasse i soldi e  si facesse carico dell'onere di prendere il posto di Perplesso, il  sospetto fra qualche mese sarebbe che "il misogino vestito di bianco ficca il naso  negli mp".

Perchè è il sistema che consente, teoricamente, a chi  ne è capace (dimostratamente Tuba, ma si sospetta di Simy e Perplesso),  di accedere ad un database su cui sono immagazzinati i dati del forum.  Quali dati? Indirizzi email di registrazione, indirizzi IP, mp, post,  ecc.

Quindi chiunque verrà dopo avrà la possibilità almeno  teorica di farlo. Non perchè è intimamemte cattivo, misogino, morto di  figa, ma perchè il sistema lo permette. Un sistema che non hanno creato  Tuba e Perplesso.

Quindi per levare i dubbi, sul passato e sul  futuro, io non propongo la cura delle supposte malattie mentali di  Perplesso (contesto il character assassination di Perplesso, il colpire  l'uomo Perplesso per abbattere l'amministrazione Perplesso: ho sentito  che è malato, che soffre di alitosi, che è misogino, che è un morto di  figa, che non ha mai avuto una relazione stabile con una donna, che è  socialista, che è un rompicoglioni, che che che. Non essendo psichiatra,  bensì ginecologo, non giudico queste diagnosi sicuramente ponderate). 

Ma,  da ginecologo e non esperto/manovale del web, chiedo solo questo: per  il futuro e possibilmente per il passato, si postino gli screenshot del  log degli accessi al database. 

Si dica periodicamente in un apposito  thread: "Ehi questo è lo screenshot con la lista degli IP che questo  mese hanno fatto l'accesso al server del forum. E' entrato Perplesso il  giorno X per manutenzione. E' entrato Feather per manutenzione. E'  entrata Simy per vedere se Oscuro ha detto che President ha detto che  Santoddio ha detto che se l'è inchiappettata. Questo è il filmato delle  operazioni che ciascuno ha fatto sul database." (Perchè sì, si può anche  filmare quello che uno fa, volendo.)

Si facciano vedere degli  screenshot di quello che l'admin può vedere, così magari si smitizzano le  leggende metropolitane ("Simy ha acceduto con le pw di Perplesso e ha  visto che non ho pagato la TASI e l'ha detto a Pesca, che lavora al Comune di Roccaraso").

Io credo che con il suddetto modus operandi pure Alfonso Signorini potrebbe amministrare il forum nella massima trasparenza.

Poi  se uno si iscrive con nome e cognome, se uno comunica cellulari a cani e  porci, amicizie di FB, coltiva relazioni virtuali di sette mesi a cavallo dell'invalicabile Lunigiana, beh allora qui ritengo non sia un problema di  forum.


----------



## bettypage (28 Luglio 2016)

Trasparenza...questa sconosciuta...
che poi un forum sul tradimento che aspettative può creare?:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Trasparenza...questa sconosciuta...
> che poi un forum sul tradimento che aspettative può creare?:rotfl:


In effetti non hai tutti i torti...:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Luglio 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io credo che non Tessa, ma se anche Papa Francesco cacciasse i soldi e  si facesse carico dell'onere di prendere il posto di Perplesso, il  sospetto fra qualche mese sarebbe che "il misogino vestito di bianco ficca il naso  negli mp".
> 
> Perchè è il sistema che consente, teoricamente, a chi  ne è capace (dimostratamente Tuba, ma si sospetta di Simy e Perplesso),  di accedere ad un database su cui sono immagazzinati i dati del forum.  Quali dati? Indirizzi email di registrazione, indirizzi IP, mp, post,  ecc.
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Spot (28 Luglio 2016)

Falsificabili facilmente pure quelli, se uno ha proprio tempo da perdere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Trasparenza...questa sconosciuta...
> che poi un forum sul tradimento che aspettative può creare?:rotfl:





ipazia ha detto:


> In effetti non hai tutti i torti...:rotfl:


i vostri commenti mi sembrano del tutto fuori luogo, ma siete libere di farli.
ribadisco che i discorsi alla buscopann: cosa vuoi trovare su un sito del genere? sono supponenti e deleteri.

io potrei dire, esemplifico ma non lo penso, che per quanto mi riguarda si trovano anche due sceme come voi.
ma se deponiamo la malafede (n volte che lo dico), magari arriviamo a capirci prima o poi.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Trasparenza...questa sconosciuta...
> che poi un forum sul tradimento che aspettative può creare?:rotfl:



Sono sicuro che non è stata tua intenzione dire quello che potrebbe uscire come significato dalla tua frase. Perchè sai, forum di tradimento, forum sull'uncinetto, una partita a calcetto per ritrovarsi negli spogliatoi, una sauna comune..... ci si aspetta soltanto di trovare nel luogo che si frequenta cio' che si cerca, o quasi.... Io in un forum del genere mi aspetto di trovare persone ancora piu' mature che in altri posti, visto il tema che trattiamo ed i percorsi che nella diversità della persona facciamo, sia traditi che traditori. 

cmq la battuta effettivamente è carina, io ho soltanto voluto precisare che secondo il mio parere, e probabilmente anche il tuo, qua dentro, ci stanno persone magnifiche. Concordi?


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io credo che non Tessa, ma se anche Papa Francesco cacciasse i soldi e  si facesse carico dell'onere di prendere il posto di Perplesso, il  sospetto fra qualche mese sarebbe che "il misogino vestito di bianco ficca il naso  negli mp".
> 
> Perchè è il sistema che consente, teoricamente, a chi  ne è capace (dimostratamente Tuba, ma si sospetta di Simy e Perplesso),  di accedere ad un database su cui sono immagazzinati i dati del forum.  Quali dati? Indirizzi email di registrazione, indirizzi IP, mp, post,  ecc.
> 
> ...


Ma per davvero fai il ginecologo? 

quanto al resto, non so se gli screenshot basterebbero..che poi uscirebbe la questione: ma li hai davvero postati tutti gli screenshot? Ne hai fatto sparire qualcuno?

Perchè luisella, che si è scopata gesualdo, che si era scopato anche loredana ma non gliel'aveva detto a nessuno ha detto a marcovaldo che luigi, che era amico intimo e Sincero di sti cazzi, sapeva che uno screenshot è stato fatto sparire per parare il culo a isadora che era amica di abelardo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Luglio 2016)

Don Juan ha detto:


> No.


La mia domanda qual'era?


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> i vostri commenti mi sembrano del tutto fuori luogo, ma siete libere di farli.
> ribadisco che i discorsi alla buscopann: cosa vuoi trovare su un sito del genere? sono supponenti e deleteri.
> 
> io potrei dire, esemplifico ma non lo penso, che per quanto mi riguarda si trovano anche due sceme come voi.
> ma se deponiamo la malafede (n volte che lo dico), magari arriviamo a capirci prima o poi.


Non mi sembrano fuori luogo. 

Sono i fatti. 

Semplicemente fanno anche ridere. 

Le solite dinamiche umane dell'amico di chi, di cosa e perchè. Tradimenti. Messe in culo. A volte con vaselina a volte senza. 

Resta la questione su cui mi hai detto di darmi una calmata. 

Ossia aver usato le storie per non far rovesciare il vaso. Che si è comunque rovesciato. 

E la questione dei dati personali.


----------



## sienne (28 Luglio 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io credo che non Tessa, ma se anche Papa Francesco cacciasse i soldi e  si facesse carico dell'onere di prendere il posto di Perplesso, il  sospetto fra qualche mese sarebbe che "il misogino vestito di bianco ficca il naso  negli mp".
> 
> Perchè è il sistema che consente, teoricamente, a chi  ne è capace (dimostratamente Tuba, ma si sospetta di Simy e Perplesso),  di accedere ad un database su cui sono immagazzinati i dati del forum.  Quali dati? Indirizzi email di registrazione, indirizzi IP, mp, post,  ecc.
> 
> ...



Ciao


Capisco che la fiducia oramai se l'è giocata e in qualche modo bisogno porre una base. 
Ma non mi sembra il caso. 


sienne


----------



## bettypage (28 Luglio 2016)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono sicuro che non è stata tua intenzione dire quello che potrebbe uscire come significato dalla tua frase. Perchè sai, forum di tradimento, forum sull'uncinetto, una partita a calcetto per ritrovarsi negli spogliatoi, una sauna comune..... ci si aspetta soltanto di trovare nel luogo che si frequenta cio' che si cerca, o quasi.... Io in un forum del genere mi aspetto di trovare persone ancora piu' mature che in altri posti, visto il tema che trattiamo ed i percorsi che nella diversità della persona facciamo, sia traditi che traditori.
> 
> cmq la battuta effettivamente è carina, io ho soltanto voluto precisare che secondo il mio parere, e probabilmente anche il tuo, qua dentro, ci stanno persone magnifiche. Concordi?


Guarda le persone magnifiche ci sono e sono le stesse che non mi pare siano coinvolte nei giochetti del " io ho detto a tizio che caio era falso però siccome sempronio mi aveva detto che caio scopava romualdo non gli ho creduto, probabilmente si è scopato gertrude ma siccome non ho prove, aspetto che gli altri parlino".


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma per davvero fai il ginecologo?


Sì, mi manca solo la laurea in medicina e il corso di specializzazione. Per portarmi avanti però ho già aperto lo studio. Per i miei dati, chiedi a Perplesso, ça va sans dire.



ipazia ha detto:


> quanto al resto, non so se gli screenshot basterebbero..che poi uscirebbe la questione: ma li hai davvero postati tutti gli screenshot? Ne hai fatto sparire qualcuno?
> 
> Perchè luisella, che si è scopata gesualdo, che si era scopato anche loredana ma non gliel'aveva detto a nessuno ha detto ha marcovaldo che luigi, che era amico intimo e Sincero di sti cazzi, sapeva che uno screenshot è stato fatto sparire per parare il culo a isadora che era amica di abelardo.


Sì, ma potremmo fare un gentlemen agreement che Gianperplesso dovrebbe fare un selfie con lo smartphone anzichè fare con "cattura immagine" per poi passarla a Maria Gesuele che esperta di fotoritocco e poi la tarocca e non esce che Maveterottoercazzo ha fatto l'accesso con le pw di Farfalla per vedere se Fantastica lurka o dopo lo sputazzo urbi et orbi è passata a miglior vita.


----------



## feather (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma per davvero fai il ginecologo?
> 
> quanto al resto, non so se gli screenshot basterebbero..che poi uscirebbe la questione: ma li hai davvero postati tutti gli screenshot? Ne hai fatto sparire qualcuno?
> 
> Perchè luisella, che si è scopata gesualdo, che si era scopato anche loredana ma non gliel'aveva detto a nessuno ha detto ha marcovaldo che luigi, che era amico intimo e Sincero di sti cazzi, sapeva che uno screenshot è stato fatto sparire per parare il culo a isadora che era amica di abelardo.


E non dimentichiamoci che Abelardo è un hacker cinese abilissimo!
Dal nome si capisce subito.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Guarda le persone magnifiche ci sono e sono le stesse che non mi pare siano coinvolte nei giochetti del " io ho detto a tizio che caio era falso però siccome sempronio mi aveva detto che caio scopava romualdo non gli ho creduto, probabilmente si è scopato gertrude ma siccome non ho prove, aspetto che gli altri parlino".


non lo so...

Credo e spero che, in questo momento siamo in uno stato di passaggio, dove un po qua e un po la la chiarezza che in parte c'è stata, magari lo potrà essere ancor di piu', come magari no, sempre che si voglia ancor piu' chiarezza. Secondo me alcune dinamiche sono chiare a tutti, e sempre secondo me le certezze prove o non prove ci stanno eccome. Come ci sta in questo momento tizio e caio che dicono e non dicono. Attenti a questi tizio e caio, che magari sono pericolosi. Atteniamoci a quello che già sappiamo, e' piu' che sufficiente. Secondo me.


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> E non dimentichiamoci che Abelardo è un hacker cinese abilissimo!
> Dal nome si capisce subito.


giusto...e si logga come 193847563204vhisfnfun94857290vjifeow...per ricordare a tutti che i nick sono nick e non esistono. 

Ma anche che ciò che accade sul web non è finto. Solo virtuale. 

Ed è parte della realtà. 

Aaahhhh...hacker :inlove:


----------



## bettypage (28 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> i vostri commenti mi sembrano del tutto fuori luogo, ma siete libere di farli.
> ribadisco che i discorsi alla buscopann: cosa vuoi trovare su un sito del genere? sono supponenti e deleteri.
> 
> io potrei dire, esemplifico ma non lo penso, che per quanto mi riguarda si trovano anche due sceme come voi.
> ma se deponiamo la malafede (n volte che lo dico), magari arriviamo a capirci prima o poi.


Ma scusa io mica sto capendo il fine. Perplesso ha fallito come adm e rimane proprietario legale. Dati incontrovertibili. Tutto il resto è spettacolo. 
Se non darà disponibilitàa farsi da parte che si fa?una petizione?
E se la darà chi prenderàle redini? Ci sono candidati?
Se poi si sta cogliendo l occasione per fare la guerra della mierda, qualche risata scappa anche


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi sembrano fuori luogo.
> 
> Sono i fatti.
> 
> ...


Le solite dinamiche perpetrate o rimaste a livello di pensiero, di proiezione, di supposizione?
Perchè cambia, e l'accertamento sta nel tirarle fuori e parlarne.

Per me è comunque positivo che si sia rovesciato, l'analisi e  il passo indietro l'ho sempre proposto a tutti.
Con te sono stata anche io più incisiva perchè quando ci si mette a disposizione (tutti, eh) non è che poi è bello sentirsi dire che hai istigato in modo sciocco sconsiderato e incosciente persone che hanno manifestato un disagio.
Soprattutto, non è vero.
Anche se non sono una fine psicologa o una studiosa come te non significa che mi faccia prendere dall'onda emotiva e penso che sia così anche per altri.

Poi sul ridere sono d'accordo, certe cose fanno ridere anche me: però in questo momento ci penso prima di lasciarmi andare.

Per la questione dei dati personali non rido di president, che per primo ha inoltrato una proposta. Una partenza, almeno, discutibile, ma che testimonia una volontà di andare oltre, per me.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2016)

*...*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sì, mi manca solo la laurea in medicina e il corso di specializzazione. Per portarmi avanti però ho già aperto lo studio. Per i miei dati, chiedi a Perplesso, ça va sans dire.
> 
> 
> Sì, ma potremmo fare un gentlemen agreement che Gianperplesso dovrebbe fare un selfie con lo smartphone anzichè fare con "cattura immagine" per poi passarla a Maria Gesuele che esperta di fotoritocco e poi la tarocca e non esce che Maveterottoercazzo ha fatto l'accesso con le pw di Farfalla per vedere se Fantastica lurka o dopo lo sputazzo urbi et orbi è passata a miglior vita.


Maria Gesuele è mia amica personale!!

E ritocca solo le foto del mio cazzo ritto, e lo fa a fin di bene, arrotondando x eccesso!!

Non farebbe mai quello che qui si vuole insinuare!!


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sì, mi manca solo la laurea in medicina e il corso di specializzazione. Per portarmi avanti però ho già aperto lo studio. Per i miei dati, chiedi a Perplesso, ça va sans dire.
> 
> 
> Sì, ma potremmo fare un gentlemen agreement che Gianperplesso dovrebbe fare un selfie con lo smartphone anzichè fare con "cattura immagine" per poi passarla a Maria Gesuele che esperta di fotoritocco e poi la tarocca e non esce che Maveterottoercazzo ha fatto l'accesso con le pw di Farfalla per vedere se Fantastica lurka o dopo lo sputazzo urbi et orbi è passata a miglior vita.


Se vabbè...la laurea e la specializzazione...particolari :carneval:...ma studi nello studio? 

non dimenticarti di Lodovica che aveva detto che....usti...non me lo ricordo che aveva detto!!!

Ho perso il filo....forse dovrei cercare Arianna, esperta di fili nei labirinti....chissà se stavolta lo incontro il minotauro!


----------



## bettypage (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se vabbè...la laurea e la specializzazione...particolari :carneval:...ma studi nello studio?
> 
> non dimenticarti di Lodovica che aveva detto che....usti...non me lo ricordo che aveva detto!!!
> 
> Ho perso il filo....forse dovrei cercare Arianna, esperta di fili nei labirinti....chissà se stavolta lo incontro il minotauro!


No ma rendiamoci conto del livello...


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Le solite dinamiche perpetrate o rimaste a livello di pensiero, di proiezione, di supposizione?
> Perchè cambia, e l'accertamento sta nel tirarle fuori e parlarne.
> *
> Per me è comunque positivo che si sia rovesciato, l'analisi e  il passo indietro l'ho sempre proposto a tutti.
> ...


Ah guarda. Mi pare evidente che sul grassetto con me sfondi una porta aperta. 

Basta leggere. In chiaro. 

Come basta leggere la spinta verso l'utilizzo di quelle storie per fini che non erano sicuramente SOLO quelli esplicitati. 

Poi ci sono le coglione come me che quando annusano cose non chiare ci mettono dentro il dito. 
E nella mia coglionaggine neanche immaginavo che le cose stessero come sta emergendo che siano. 

Non scema chiara. Cogliona. 

Fra l'altro in quel 3d neanche sei intervenuta nei termini che ho descritto. 

Quindi non capisco perchè ti sei sentita inclusa. Come mai ti sei sentita inclusa? 

Ognuno sa ciò che fa. E io sono libera di dire che alcuni comportamenti mi sdegnano. 

E lo ribadisco. 

Io sto ridendo CON president. Giusto per chiarezza. 
Inutile. Ma in questo momento dovuta. Visto il clima.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Luglio 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> La mia domanda qual'era?


Ah. Allora 42.


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> No ma rendiamoci conto del livello...


Non è tanto il livello. 

Quanto che basterebbe essere chiari. 

E casini di questo genere neanche esisterebbero. 

E proprio questione di chiarezza e separazione dei piani.


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Don Juan ha detto:


> Ah. Allora 42.


Ma sei JB?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Luglio 2016)

Don Juan ha detto:


> Ah. Allora 42.


Certo. Mettendo lo zero all'altezza del buco del culo, però.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> i vostri commenti mi sembrano del tutto fuori luogo, ma siete libere di farli.
> ribadisco che i discorsi alla buscopann: cosa vuoi trovare su un sito del genere? sono supponenti e deleteri.
> 
> io potrei dire, esemplifico ma non lo penso, che per quanto mi riguarda si trovano anche due sceme come voi.
> ma se deponiamo la malafede (n volte che lo dico), magari arriviamo a capirci prima o poi.


Quoto e aggiungo che [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] stessa si è resa degna utente di questo tradinet sottoponendo la questione al.professionista del.web.
Ne piu ne meno.


----------



## bettypage (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è tanto il livello.
> 
> Quanto che basterebbe essere chiari.
> 
> ...


Ipa ma per me che ho sempre vissuto il forum come piazza in cui confrontarmi, sentire aleggiare gravità inenarrabili mi ha convinto quanto te che ci fossero eventuali reati da sondare.
sentire,  poi, darti della manipolatrice mi ha tolto le fette di prosciutto dagli occhi.


----------



## MariLea (28 Luglio 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io credo che non Tessa, ma se anche Papa Francesco cacciasse i soldi e  si facesse carico dell'onere di prendere il posto di Perplesso, il  sospetto fra qualche mese sarebbe che "il misogino vestito di bianco ficca il naso  negli mp".
> 
> Perchè è il sistema che consente, teoricamente, a chi  ne è capace (dimostratamente Tuba, ma si sospetta di Simy e Perplesso),  di accedere ad un database su cui sono immagazzinati i dati del forum.  Quali dati?* Indirizzi email di registrazione, indirizzi IP, mp, post,  ecc.
> *
> ...


Sinceramente non capisco ancora la gravità di questo polverone.
Questi dati li spargiamo sul web da mattina a sera 
e tutti abbiamo un email apposita che non è quella di lavoro con nome e cognome.
Per gli inciuci basta scambiarsi l'email in mp e continuare in privato.
Paura del broccolatore? 
E quale donna non è allenata sin dall'adolescenza a stopparne un tot nella vita di tutti i giorni?
Ma siamo davvero scivolati giù nel paese della meraviglia


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2016)

Non era 46?


----------



## bettypage (28 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> Non era 46?


Ambo


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Sinceramente non capisco ancora la gravità di questo polverone.
> Questi dati li spargiamo sul web da mattina a sera
> e tutti abbiamo un email apposita che non è quella di lavoro con nome e cognome.
> Per gli inciuci basta scambiarsi l'email in mp e continuare in privato.
> ...


Vabbe un minimo di correttezza da un admin forse è lecito aspettarsela


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Amit ha detto:


> Quoto e aggiungo che @_ipazia_ stessa si è resa degna utente di questo tradinet sottoponendo la questione al.professionista del.web.
> Ne piu ne meno.


E lo ribadisco. 
E dopo averla sottoposta, non soltanto ad un professionista del web, sono tornata e ho scritto in chiaro quanto mi è stato spiegato. 

Quando le cose non mi sono chiare io vado e verifico da chi ne sa. 
E continuerò a farlo ogni volta che ne avrò bisogno. 

Non sono abituata ad andare dall'idraulico se mi sono rotta la gamba. 

So cosa so. E so cosa non so. Semplice. 

E questo quanto ti devo.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> E lo ribadisco.
> E dopo averla sottoposta, non soltanto ad un professionista del web, sono tornata e ho scritto in chiaro quanto mi è stato spiegato.
> 
> Quando le cose non mi sono chiare io vado e verifico da chi ne sa.
> ...


Non sono assolutamente d accordo. Per quanto mi riguarda la mia fiducia l hai persa anhe tu. Non solo perplesso e la cricca


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma sei JB?


Gia'.


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Sinceramente non capisco ancora la gravità di questo polverone.
> Questi dati li spargiamo sul web da mattina a sera
> e tutti abbiamo un email apposita che non è quella di lavoro con nome e cognome.
> Per gli inciuci basta scambiarsi l'email in mp e continuare in privato.
> ...


Non capivo neanche io il polverone. 

Personalmente se anche mi leggono gli mp frega cazzi.

Le cose che voglio tutelare sono già tutelate. E quelle che non lo sono non hanno bisogno di esserlo. 
E lo decido io. 

Poi però che almeno venga detto. E non si facciano, appunto, polveroni. 


Ma ribadisco che la tutela dei dati personali riguarda il rispetto di una normativa. 

E questi reati in rete sono reati anche nel reale. Per correttezza d'informazione. 

Poi si può o meno passare alle vie di fatto. Decisione di ognuno. 

Ma che sia chiaro. Un reato in rete è un reato anche fuori dalla rete.


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Amit ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente d accordo. Per quanto mi riguarda la mia fiducia l hai persa anhe tu. Non solo perplesso e la cricca


prendo atto. 

Con questa penso di non avere altro da aggiungere a riguardo.


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Don Juan ha detto:


> Gia'.


Ma don juan?????

ma che cazzo è???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

hai ancora la pancia?


----------



## MariLea (28 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> Vabbe un minimo di correttezza da un admin forse è lecito aspettarsela


su cosa minni, sul dover rendere conto a tutti se si fa sostituire da qualcuno di sua fiducia?
o sul "cara farò di te una stella"?


----------



## Spot (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ah guarda. Mi pare evidente che sul grassetto con me sfondi una porta aperta.
> 
> Basta leggere. In chiaro.
> 
> ...


Sul riderne e sulla mancanza di chiarezza, d'accordo. Che per me la  mancanza di chiarezza deriva anche dal prendere troppo sul serio certe  dinamiche da paesotto virtuale.

Ma credo tu stia scambiando le conseguenzialità coi fini. 
E che questo ti porti a distorcere parecchio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ah guarda. Mi pare evidente che sul grassetto con me sfondi una porta aperta.
> 
> Basta leggere. In chiaro.
> 
> ...


perchè ho dato una mano pubblicando uno scritto di chi non poteva scrivere cosa che e mi è sembrata un atto dovuto?
perchè mi sento inclusa comunque in questo forum, e non mi piace fare quella che prende le distanze?

ma quei comportamenti che ti sdegnano non sai neanche se siano reali, è una tua idea che lo siano, volevo solo dire questo.


----------



## Spot (28 Luglio 2016)

Don Juan ha detto:


> Ah. Allora 42.


Citazione sempre apprezzata 
E ciao, bentornato!


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Sinceramente non capisco ancora la gravità di questo polverone.
> Questi dati li spargiamo sul web da mattina a sera
> e *tutti abbiamo un email apposita che non è quella di lavoro con nome e cognome*.
> Per gli inciuci basta scambiarsi l'email in mp e continuare in privato.
> ...


sei sicura che il neretto sia così per tutti????

perché invece pare che qualcuna abbia messo nella registrazione qui la propria email personale con nome e cognome

ed è la stessa qualcuna che immagina oggi di comprare questo forum più o meno con un pugno di lenticchie 

e da UNO SPEZZINO (ho letto tra i 3d che l'admin è spezzino)

io li conosco gli Spezzini.. dai bei tempi che furono (E Mastropasqua è un figlio di puttanaaaaaaaa, e Carpanesi gli ruberà la granaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa)

bei tempi! emozioni mie, dove siete finite??

Lo Spezzino ha una caratteristica comune al genere di persone che vivono nella fascia costiera connotata tra Massa e La Spezia, ossia hanno la testa più dura di tutto l'emisfero boreale.

con una caratteristica inquietante: più ci dai delle legnate, più si indurisce (anziché spaccarsi)

e qui, dopo questo polverone,  vogliono comprare questo forum con un pugno di lenticchie!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


da uno Spezzino!!!!!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
beata innocenza.......


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Sul riderne e sulla mancanza di chiarezza, d'accordo. Che per me la  mancanza di chiarezza deriva anche dal prendere troppo sul serio certe  dinamiche da paesotto virtuale.
> 
> Ma credo tu stia scambiando le conseguenzialità coi fini.
> E che questo ti porti a distorcere parecchio.


Guarda....sui fini neanche mi interrogo. 

Non potrei proprio arrivarci. 

O vengono scritti in chiaro o io non capisco. Proprio non ci arrivo. 

E non mi muovo per niente bene nelle insinuazioni, nella non chiarezza.

quindi io mi fermo al chiaro. 

Questione dati personali. 

E il polverone che ci si è fatto intorno. Strumentale. Più o meno ingenuamente. 

Specialmente dopo essermi chiarita quello che poi ho scritto anche in chiaro. 

io voglio chiarezza. E me la cerco. Quando posso. 

Quando non posso...vabbè...prendo distanza. 

non fa per me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ipa ma per me che ho sempre vissuto il forum come piazza in cui confrontarmi, sentire aleggiare gravità inenarrabili mi ha convinto quanto te che ci fossero eventuali reati da sondare.
> sentire,  poi, *darti della manipolatrice* mi ha tolto le fette di prosciutto dagli occhi.


anche questa è stata proiezione.
vedi che non è bello essere bersaglio di impressioni che si ritiengono falsità, una mistificazioni, forzature?


----------



## oscuro (28 Luglio 2016)

*Una cortesia*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io credo che non Tessa, ma se anche Papa Francesco cacciasse i soldi e  si facesse carico dell'onere di prendere il posto di Perplesso, il  sospetto fra qualche mese sarebbe che "il misogino vestito di bianco ficca il naso  negli mp".
> 
> Perchè è il sistema che consente, teoricamente, a chi  ne è capace (dimostratamente Tuba, ma si sospetta di Simy e Perplesso),  di accedere ad un database su cui sono immagazzinati i dati del forum.  Quali dati? Indirizzi email di registrazione, indirizzi IP, mp, post,  ecc.
> 
> ...


Assodato che non mi fai ridere,non da adesso, ma da sempre,preso atto che sei sparito e sei tornato insultando a destra e sinistra,compreso me,che non ti ho mai fatto un cazzo...per compiacere qualche testa di cazzo più testa di cazzo di te,cosa non facil!E non me ne frega neanche un cazzo di sapere i motivi.... perchè tanto tu sei uno di quelli ...che ha sempre potuto....ti inviterei a non inserire il mio nome in questi teatrini da avanspettacolo di periferia che fai,io con uno come te non ci andrei neanche a prendere un caffè!

Grazie.


----------



## sienne (28 Luglio 2016)

Ciao

ma va bene tutto. Ma ora non ridicolizziamo e attribuiamo tutto questo polverone solo alla questione delle ragazze e degli MP. Ci sono tante verdure, che hanno fatto questo brodo. 


sienne


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè ho dato una mano pubblicando uno scritto di chi non poteva scrivere cosa che e mi è sembrata un atto dovuto?
> perchè mi sento inclusa comunque in questo forum, e non mi piace fare quella che prende le distanze?
> 
> ma quei comportamenti che ti sdegnano non sai neanche se siano reali, è una tua idea che lo siano, volevo solo dire questo.



Beh, per dirla tutta poteva benissimo scrivere. 
Certo non col suo nick, ma comunque scrivere poteva benissimo. Come sta facendo. E fatto anche in quel 3d.

Pensa che nella mia buona fede neanche avevo fatto questo tuo collegamento. Ribadisco, cogliona io. 

Io non pubblicherei mai eh per conto di nessuno. Perchè io rispondo per me stessa e basta. 
Ma io sono io. E rispondo per me. E ci tengo anche. A rispondere solo ed esclusivamente per me. 

Quanto accade mi conferma in questa posizione. Che tengo qui e nel reale. 

Non è una mia idea. 

Il punto è la questione dei dati personali. 

E in quel 3d si è mossa parecchia polvere per non affrontarla direttamente. 

Basta leggere. E smettere di sollevare polvere che riguarda litigi personali. 

E anche quello è da leggere. 

Io batto sul fatto che in un forum i dati devono essere tutelati per legge.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma don juan?????
> 
> ma che cazzo è???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> hai ancora la pancia?


Piano con l'entusiasmo.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Citazione sempre apprezzata
> E ciao, bentornato!


Salve.


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ipa ma per me che ho sempre vissuto il forum come piazza in cui confrontarmi, sentire aleggiare gravità inenarrabili mi ha convinto quanto te che ci fossero eventuali reati da sondare.
> sentire,  poi, darti della manipolatrice mi ha tolto le fette di prosciutto dagli occhi.


Sai quale è il punto? 

Io non sono una manipolatrice. Come hai visto neanche mi sono allungata a giustificarmi di qualcosa che non sono. 
Non mi interessava. 

Io lo so. Chi ha testa per leggere, legge. E tanto basta. 

E a me interessa confrontarmi con chi ha testa. E sa usarla liberamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh, per dirla tutta poteva benissimo scrivere.
> *Certo non col suo nick, ma comunque scrivere poteva benissimo*. Come sta facendo. E fatto anche in quel 3d.
> 
> Pensa che nella mia buona fede neanche avevo fatto questo tuo collegamento. Ribadisco, cogliona io.
> ...


eh, l'aveva fatto, ma tu hai mai visto quel post pubblicato a nome amit?
gli altri erano comparsi, quello no. mi sono mossa in seguito a questo.

però non voglio presupporre niente, qualche motivo ci sarà, magari banalissimo.


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Don Juan ha detto:


> Piano con l'entusiasmo.


E dove l'hai letto l'entusiasmo? 

rido...nuovi apprendimenti per giovani app.


----------



## MariLea (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non capivo neanche io il polverone.
> 
> Personalmente se anche mi leggono gli mp frega cazzi.
> 
> ...


Ecco brava :up: spetta a noi tutelarci.
Comunque continuo a leggere polveroni e non reati


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, l'aveva fatto, ma tu hai mai visto quel post pubblicato a nome amit?
> gli altri erano comparsi, quello no. mi sono mossa in seguito a questo.
> 
> però non voglio presupporre niente, qualche motivo ci sarà, magari banalissimo.


beh. Questo sarebbe stato importante dichiararlo. 

Invece di continuare a spingere sulla questione molestia e povere donne abusate. 

E se non sei coinvolta non sentirtici. Io, da povera cogliona, mi riferisco solo al chiaro. 
E cogliona va benissimo. Ma so leggere. E leggo. 

E mi sento libera di esprimermi a riguardo. 

Ribadisco che quando le cose non mi sono chiare rompo i coglioni. 
Se si parla di reati gravi mi rivolgo a chi ne sa più di me. E verifico. 

E lo faccio qui come nella vita reale.


----------



## oscuro (28 Luglio 2016)

*Sai*



ipazia ha detto:


> E lo ribadisco.
> E dopo averla sottoposta, non soltanto ad un professionista del web, sono tornata e ho scritto in chiaro quanto mi è stato spiegato.
> 
> Quando le cose non mi sono chiare io vado e verifico da chi ne sa.
> ...


Sai la cosa che mi ha fatto insospettire qual'è?
Avevi tutto il diritto di fare e pensare quello che volevi,potevi andare e rivolgerti a tutti i professionisti che ti pare,la cosa che mi ha fatto capire... è stato il tuo dichiarare, del tutto gratuito, quello che avresti fatto.....In quel preciso momento ho inteso.....
Anche io non vado dall'idraulico se mi sono rotto una gamba,ma se non sono sicuro di essermela rotta non sbandiero ai quattro venti che andrò da un professorone,magari per una semplice contusione...!
Il confine fra il tutelare qualcuno e l'intimidire secondo il mio sentire è semplicemente questo.
Potevi farlo senza dire....e se hai detto era per dare un avviso....
Per quello, per quanto poco possa interessarti,ai miei occhi hai perso fiducia e credibilità,al di là poi delle inesattezze,ma quella è un'altra storia...


----------



## MariLea (28 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> sei sicura che il neretto sia così per tutti????
> 
> perché invece pare che qualcuna abbia messo nella registrazione qui la propria email personale con nome e cognome
> 
> ...


Beh questo cambia di molto la prospettiva :rotfl:
mi tiro fuori dal polverone, che poi non mi abbronzo e sono in vacanza io


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ecco brava :up: spetta a noi tutelarci.
> Comunque continuo a leggere polveroni e non reati


Sono d'accordo che spetta a noi tutelarci. Io perlomeno lo faccio. 

Ma.

In un forum la tutela dei dati personali, e quindi anche dei contenuti degli mp, è un compito che per legge spetta al legale responsabile. 

E non farlo è un reato. 

Qui sul web e nella realtà. 

E io credo che tutti debbano semplicemente sapere che quello che scrivono QUI forse non è tutelato e si regolino. 

Vogliono restare perchè sono sereni? Stiano. 
Vogliono andare? Vadano. 

Vogliono cercare chiarezza la cerchino. 

Usare il sentimento popolare per le povere donne per non affrontare con chiarezza i problemi non mi piace. 

La fiducia si rompe qui. 

Nelle comunicazioni traverse, non chiare, nelle insinuazioni, nel io so cose che voi umani....


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2016)

*...*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Beh questo cambia di molto la prospettiva :rotfl:
> mi tiro fuori dal polverone, che poi non mi abbronzo e sono in vacanza io


Se con il tuo avatar che ti copre le vie respiratorie, hai già respirato troppa polvere, noi si sta freschi.... 

comunque oggi pomeriggio parto anche io!!!! 

e questo ormai è l'obiettivo dichiarato. 

uno spettacolo imperdibile, per chi è neutrale, e pensava di essere su un forum a scambiar libere sensazioni... 

ingenuotto che non sono altro.. anche io...


----------



## Caciottina (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> beh. Questo sarebbe stato importante dichiararlo.
> 
> Invece di continuare a spingere sulla questione molestia e povere donne abusate.
> 
> ...


Povere donne abusate. 
Ti voglio dire una cosa e non importa che tu non abbia piu nulla da dire.
Hai rotto le.palle con sta storia della donna violentata.
Non sei l.unica a cui è successo ma sei l unica a comtinuare a portarlo sul tavolo. E quando l hai tirato fupri l latra volta a mo di cavallo di battaglia è stato li che ho smesso di riconoscerti.
Non ha nulla a a che fare con questa storia, il discorso della violenza. È una cosa tua. 
Come la mia è mia e quella di altre è loro. Nessuno dico nessuno l ha portata in tavola. L hai fatto tu che manco c entei nulla.
Adrsso nemmeno io ho piu nulla da dirti.
Buona vita ipa


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai la cosa che mi ha fatto insospettire qual'è?
> Avevi tutto il diritto di fare e pensare quello che volevi,potevi andare e rivolgerti a tutti i professionisti che ti pare,la cosa che mi ha fatto capire... *è stato il tuo dichiarare, del tutto gratuito, quello che avresti fatto*.....In quel preciso momento ho inteso.....
> Anche io non vado dall'idraulico se mi sono rotto una gamba,*ma se non sono sicuro di essermela rotta non sbandiero ai quattro venti che andrò da un professorone,magari per una semplice contusione..*.!
> *Il confine fra il tutelare qualcuno e l'intimidire secondo il mio sentire è semplicemente questo*.
> ...



Ma stai scherzando oscuro? 

Sei davvero sincero in quei grassetti? La pensi davvero così? 

Io vado per davvero a far leggere il forum e non lo dichiaro???? 
Io dichiaro serenamente quello che faccio. 

Non ho nulla da nascondere. E il mio dire corrisponde al mio fare. 

E il mio dire è comunicare apertamente. Non è avvisare. 

Di modo che tutti sappiano. TUTTI e non solo qualcuno. 

Se avessero rintracciato reati stai pur sicuro che sarei rientrata, l'avrei detto e avrei chiaramente comunicato come intendevo muovermi. Comunicando a tutti i FATTI.

Come ho fatto. FATTI. 

Nessun sotterfugio. 

Io sono chiara. 

E ti dico di più....urlare alla molestia rivolgendosi a chi ha davvero i dati in chiaro è un filo sottile eh. 
Che anche soltanto trovarsi ad andare per avvocati è un rompimento di cazzo immane. 

Io non vado urlando per strada che X(nome) Y(cognome) mi ha molestata. 
E allo stesso modo non lo faccio sul web. 

Tu lo faresti? 

E giusto per intenderci. Sto comunicando un FATTO di realtà.


----------



## Spot (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda....sui fini neanche mi interrogo.
> 
> Non potrei proprio arrivarci.
> 
> ...


Ma a me non sembra un polverone scatenato intorno alla questione dati personali. Mi sembra più che la questione dati personali faccia parte del polverone e che la cosa si distribuisca su strati più numerosi, almeno quanto le teste che scrivono. 

Tu hai la pretesa di fare ordine nel polverone, o di vederci ordine.. ma è una pretesa tua. E se capisco il senso di estraneità, non capisco l'indignazione.


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai la cosa che mi ha fatto insospettire qual'è?
> Avevi tutto il diritto di fare e pensare quello che volevi,potevi andare e rivolgerti a tutti i professionisti che ti pare,la cosa che mi ha fatto capire... è stato il tuo dichiarare, del tutto gratuito, quello che avresti fatto.....In quel preciso momento ho inteso.....
> Anche io non vado dall'idraulico se mi sono rotto una gamba,ma se non sono sicuro di essermela rotta non sbandiero ai quattro venti che andrò da un professorone,magari per una semplice contusione...!
> Il confine fra il tutelare qualcuno e l'intimidire secondo il mio sentire è semplicemente questo.
> ...


Io rispondo solo a me stessa. 

E tanto mi basta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> beh. Questo sarebbe stato importante dichiararlo.
> 
> *Invece di continuare a spingere sulla questione molestia e povere donne abusate.*
> 
> ...



mmm... secondo me stai dando una tua lettura.
l'ivito alla calma era dettato proprio da questo.
anche io so leggere, e ho letto grande enfasi da parte tua.
e ho scritto, se ricordi, di rispettare i vari _sentire,_ compreso il tuo
per il discorso della dichiarazione immediata, mi sembra doveroso dirti la verità, non ho continuato ed esplicitato meglio per questioni pratiche di vita quotidiana.


----------



## MariLea (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo che spetta a noi tutelarci. Io perlomeno lo faccio.
> 
> Ma.
> 
> ...


non fa una piega :up:


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma a me non sembra un polverone scatenato intorno alla questione dati personali. Mi sembra più che la questione dati personali faccia parte del polverone e che la cosa si distribuisca su strati più numerosi, almeno quanto le teste che scrivono.
> 
> Tu hai la pretesa di fare ordine nel polverone, o di vederci ordine.. ma è una pretesa tua. E se capisco il senso di estraneità, non capisco l'indignazione.


Io non ho nessuna pretesa. 

Quello che ho visto mi basta e avanza. Mi sono fatta il quadro della situazione. E adesso ce l'ho piuttosto chiaro. 

L'indignazione deriva da quello che ho scritto nell'altro 3d. E perdonami. Basta leggere. 

Io non uso il dolore per altre questioni. 

Le questioni si affrontano una per volta. Sono una donna pratica. 

E i sensazionalismi emotivi non mi coinvolgono. E con questo mi riferisco alle poverette insidiate...

Che io non considero poverette. Che ho preso sul serio. Molto sul serio. 

E proprio perchè non le considero poverette ma invece donna capaci di mettere i loro punti nella loro vita, tutto quel sensazionalismo non mi tornava. 

E ho il brutto vizio di volere chiarezza. 

E ribadisco che la questione dei dati personali doveva essere pubblica. Per permettere a tutti di decidere.


----------



## MariLea (28 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se con il tuo avatar che ti copre le vie respiratorie, hai già respirato troppa polvere, noi si sta freschi....
> 
> comunque oggi pomeriggio parto anche io!!!!
> 
> ...


Non si finisce mai di imparare... 
Buone vacanze anche a te mago, 
togliti il cappello eh... che io vado a togliermi il dolcevita :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mmm... secondo me stai dando una tua lettura.
> l'ivito alla calma era dettato proprio da questo.
> anche io so leggere, e ho letto grande enfasi da parte tua.
> e ho scritto, se ricordi, di rispettare i vari _sentire,_ compreso il tuo
> per il discorso della dichiarazione immediata, mi sembra doveroso dirti la verità, non ho continuato ed esplicitato meglio per questioni pratiche di vita quotidiana.


Ovviamente do una mia lettura. 

Tu la tua. 

E ognuno la sua.

E' il bello e il brutto dell'avere questioni chiare da guardare. 

Altrettanto ovviamente e a maggior ragione qui non è questione di sentire. 

Qui è questione che se dichiaro di essere stata molestata, poi no, poi di nuovo sì. Mi assumo il rischio che qualcuno non mi tratti come una interdetta e mi prenda anche sul serio e decida di vederci chiaro. 

E siccome io non tratto nessuno come interdetta, fino a prova contraria, ho semplicemente dichiarato che volevo vederci chiaro. E l'ho fatto. 

E lo farò ancora. Perchè per me non ci sono interdett* fino a prova contraria. 
E presuppongo che ci si assuma la responsabilità di ciò che si dice e si fa. Fra adulti almeno.


----------



## sienne (28 Luglio 2016)

Ciao

non possiamo pretendere che gli altri funzionino secondo un nostro modo di vedere e ragionare. Questo blocca qualsiasi ascolto per capire l'altro e di conseguenza il dialogo. Perché basta che non sia così, allora scattano le attribuzioni di motivazioni di ogni genere. 

Beh, mi sarei pure stufata di vedere come ci si parla addosso ... 


sienne


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2016)

*...*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Non si finisce mai di imparare...
> Buone vacanze anche a te mago,
> togliti il cappello eh... che io vado a togliermi il dolcevita :rotfl:


sto turbante del cazzo... :carneval:....

buone ferie a te!!!! 

sognerò il tuo toglierti il dolce vita.. e mi sento già "in forma" :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (28 Luglio 2016)

Io somo andata a rileggermi tutti i post. Nessuna ha gridato al molestatore.
Io ho scritto che so di altee donne molestate. Sta tutto qui ipazia? Hai montato sto casino per questo? Bella figura. Il resto dei post è un comtinuo nostro smentire che si tratta di molestia da parte nostra e un tuo incalzare che invece se è molestia donbiamo stare attente nel.dirlo perche poi il prfessionita del web...
Tu hai cercato per post e post di mettermi in bocca : perplesso mi ha molestata.
Io ho scritto che cosi mi sono sentita e questo non fa di me una povera donna abusata. Ti è chiaro? Vatti a rileggere...difatti quando piu volte bashee ti ha chiesto di quotare i post dove si dice PERPLESSO E UN MOLESTATORE le tue rispose sono state : non ho voglia di andare a cercare. Io ho.provato a dirtelo in tutti modi lasciami stare lasciami libera di dire come mi sono sentita e tu l hai usata per fare quello che hai fatto. Portandoti appresso cose tue non risolte.
E questo per me è stata una grande dimostrazione di malafede.
E te l ho detto piu volte...guara che cosi spaventi la gente. Se vupi sapere cosa è successo stau zitta e apsetta che viene tutto fuori...invece no..i complotti e il povero perplesso...
Se eri cosi intressata crte cose le scrivevi in mp come consiglio. 
Non come minaccia...che poi minaccia...al webbettaro glielo hai sottoposto davvero...manco fossinstata INFASTIDITA TU.
Io vabbe...lasciamo stare.
Bella


----------



## Tessa (28 Luglio 2016)

Amit ha detto:


> Io somo andata a rileggermi tutti i post. Nessuna ha gridato al molestatore.
> Io ho scritto che so di altee donne molestate. Sta tutto qui ipazia? Hai montato sto casino per questo? Bella figura. Il resto dei post è un comtinuo nostro smentire che si tratta di molestia da parte nostra e un tuo incalzare che invece se è molestia donbiamo stare attente nel.dirlo perche poi il prfessionita del web...
> Tu hai cercato per post e post di mettermi in bocca : perplesso mi ha molestata.
> Io ho scritto che cosi mi sono sentita e questo non fa di me una povera donna abusata. Ti è chiaro? Vatti a rileggere...difatti quando piu volte bashee ti ha chiesto di quotare i post dove si dice PERPLESSO E UN MOLESTATORE le tue rispose sono state : non ho voglia di andare a cercare. Io ho.provato a dirtelo in tutti modi lasciami stare lasciami libera di dire come mi sono sentita e tu l hai usata per fare quello che hai fatto. Portandoti appresso cose tue non risolte.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## sienne (28 Luglio 2016)

Amit ha detto:


> Io somo andata a rileggermi tutti i post. Nessuna ha gridato al molestatore.
> Io ho scritto che so di altee donne molestate. Sta tutto qui ipazia? Hai montato sto casino per questo? Bella figura. Il resto dei post è un comtinuo nostro smentire che si tratta di molestia da parte nostra e un tuo incalzare che invece se è molestia donbiamo stare attente nel.dirlo perche poi il prfessionita del web...
> Tu hai cercato per post e post di mettermi in bocca : perplesso mi ha molestata.
> Io ho scritto che cosi mi sono sentita e questo non fa di me una povera donna abusata. Ti è chiaro? Vatti a rileggere...difatti quando piu volte bashee ti ha chiesto di quotare i post dove si dice PERPLESSO E UN MOLESTATORE le tue rispose sono state : non ho voglia di andare a cercare. Io ho.provato a dirtelo in tutti modi lasciami stare lasciami libera di dire come mi sono sentita e tu l hai usata per fare quello che hai fatto. Portandoti appresso cose tue non risolte.
> ...



Ciao

in effetti, come ho già ripetuto più volte, bastava ascoltare ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Usare il sentimento popolare per le povere donne per non affrontare con chiarezza i problemi non mi piace.
> 
> La fiducia si rompe qui.
> 
> Nelle comunicazioni traverse, non chiare, nelle insinuazioni, nel io so cose che voi umani....


Ma chi sarebbe il Deus ex machina che avrebbe architettato e, quindi, costretto le "povere donne" a dire la propria su un fatto che è sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma che lascia pure il tempo che trova? E tutto per? Screditare l'uomo o l'admin?
L'unico problema è che si è creato un calderone nel quale si mischiano troppe faccende, che sembrano slegate e non lo sono. Perchè fanno tutte capo a un'unica persona.
Qui è crollata completamente la fiducia e ognuno deciderà per sè quello che reputa giusto fare.
Si è tentato di parlare per mesi di migliorie per questo posto, non sapendo che nella realtà dei fatti era già peggio del previsto. 
Ah, ovviamente...le comunicazioni potevano essere solo traverse dato che ogni volta che qualcuno andava dritto arrivava l'immotivata sospensione.


----------



## Tessa (28 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma chi sarebbe il Deus ex machina che avrebbe architettato e, quindi, costretto le "povere donne" a dire la propria su un fatto che è sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma che lascia pure il tempo che trova? E tutto per? Screditare l'uomo o l'admin?
> L'unico problema è che si è creato un calderone nel quale si mischiano troppe faccende, che sembrano slegate e non lo sono. *Perchè fanno tutte capo a un'unica persona*.
> Qui è crollata completamente la fiducia e ognuno deciderà per sè quello che reputa giusto fare.
> Si è tentato di parlare per mesi di migliorie per questo posto, non sapendo che nella realtà dei fatti era già peggio del previsto.
> Ah, ovviamente...le comunicazioni potevano essere solo traverse dato che ogni volta che qualcuno andava dritto arrivava l'immotivata sospensione.


....


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma scusa io mica sto capendo il fine. Perplesso ha fallito come adm e rimane proprietario legale. Dati incontrovertibili. Tutto il resto è spettacolo.
> Se non darà disponibilitàa farsi da parte che si fa?una petizione?
> E se la darà chi prenderàle redini? Ci sono candidati?
> Se poi si sta cogliendo l occasione per fare la guerra della mierda, qualche risata scappa anche


io i candidati li chiedo da giorni
m'hanno infamato


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Don Juan ha detto:


> Ah. Allora 42.


per me è la cipolla
ciao blowjob!


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma chi sarebbe il Deus ex machina che avrebbe architettato e, quindi, costretto le "povere donne" a dire la propria su un fatto che è sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma che lascia pure il tempo che trova? E tutto per? Screditare l'uomo o l'admin?
> L'unico problema è che si è creato un calderone nel quale si mischiano troppe faccende, che sembrano slegate e non lo sono. Perchè fanno tutte capo a un'unica persona.
> Qui è crollata completamente la fiducia e ognuno deciderà per sè quello che reputa giusto fare.
> Si è tentato di parlare per mesi di migliorie per questo posto, non sapendo che nella realtà dei fatti era già peggio del previsto.
> Ah, ovviamente...le comunicazioni potevano essere solo traverse dato che ogni volta che qualcuno andava dritto arrivava l'immotivata sospensione.


Guarda nicka...io quelle domande che poni neanche sono in grado di pensarle. 

Deus ex machina????

io ho letto una cosa semplice semplice. 

Ossia che tempo immemore si sospetta la non tutela dei dati. 

Non lo si dice. 

Ma un admin che fa questo non è affidabile. 

Escono le storie del marpionaggio. L'admin è da eliminare. 

Che mi va pure bene. Tu guarda che casino per gente che scopa. Per gli amici e per le amiche. 

Bastava dire. Chiaramente. 

L'unica questione qui è che i dati non siano protetti si sospetta da più parti, e per ora l'unica che ha avuto i coglioni di esporsi in chiaro è sbri.

L'unica. 

Ed è l'unica che ha detto "oh, ragazzi, guardate che questa è solo un pochetto della merda che gira qua dentro.". 

La tutela dei dati, lo sai bene anche tu, è questione di rilevanza giuridica. 

L'unica. 

E spezza la fiducia. Non solo nell'admin. Ma in tutti e fra tutti.


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Uh..aggiungo. 

Dopo aver verificato non si ravvede il reato di molestia. 

Se fosse stato ravvisato non avrei potuto denunciare al posto della vittima. 

Ma sicuramente avrei segnalato la cosa alla postale. Senza neanche passare dal via.

Edit: le parole hanno un peso. Che poi ci sono le coglione come me che non considerano interdette le persone. E prendono seriamente quanto scritto e/o detto. 

Pare che la sensazione si che dire sul web sia dire nel vuoto pneumatico. Che poi si finisce per metterci dati personali e a stupirsi che siano rintracciabili in real life....oibò! che sstupore!!!

Beh..il web è parte della realtà.

E reati scritti, nel web sono reati anche nella realtà. 

Le parole sono importanti.


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io i candidati li chiedo da giorni
> m'hanno infamato


sai che sono curiosa anche io?

Tenendo conto che la proprietà legale del forum è di perplesso.


----------



## ilnikko (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Uh..aggiungo.
> 
> Dopo aver verificato *non si ravvede il reato di molestia*.
> 
> ...


Vado a memoria. Mi sembra di ricordare che comunque anche le ragazze "interessate" dalla questione marpionaggio 
avessero escluso la questione molestia,magari ricordo male. Non che quanto successo sia meno grave ora che non si configura reato. Almeno per me. Ho capito il senso,in ogni caso, di quanto volevi fare.


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> sai che sono curiosa anche io?
> 
> Tenendo conto che la proprietà legale del forum è di perplesso.


ma la proprietà con l'amministrazione
son due cose ben separate
ovvio che non so lui cosa voglia fare
e francamente poco mi importa
dubito che resterà admin
ma solo per una banale questione di minima intelligenza
visto che nessuno si fida più di lui
solo che, appunto,
ancora nessuno si è fatto avanti
per prender il testimone
e mi viene da chiedermi... ma allora
che vogliono fare?


chi vivrà vedrà 
e anche chi avrà voglia di restare


----------



## sienne (28 Luglio 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Vado a memoria. Mi sembra di ricordare che comunque anche le ragazze "interessate" dalla questione marpionaggio
> avessero escluso la questione molestia,magari ricordo male. Non che quanto successo sia meno grave ora che non si configura reato. Almeno per me. Ho capito il senso,in ogni caso, di quanto volevi fare.



Ciao

ricordi bene. Anzi è stato ripetuto all'infinito. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda nicka...io quelle domande che poni neanche sono in grado di pensarle.
> 
> Deus ex machina????
> 
> ...


Scusa Ipa, ma io diverse volte ho capito che tu volessi intendere che qualcuno ha usato (e quindi mandato avanti) le storie che sono uscite (e che per me sono solo di una tristezza desolante, ma niente di illecito) per arrivare al punto dei dati e di gestione del forum. E volevo sapere nel caso a chi ti riferivi. Per me hai avuto un modo decisamente forte di interfacciarti, se io mi fossi sentita molestata tu ci avresti messo il carico da 90 con la paura.
Tu cosa dici di fare dato che parliamo pur sempre di sospetti a questo punto?
L'ho detto anche io che sospetto vengano violati gli mp,  lo sospetto da diverso tempo perchè una volta mi è andata la mosca al naso, l'ho ben detto e per me è stata quasi una conferma dal post di Caciottina che ha riportato la sua esperienza e ha parlato proprio di mp. Lei la sente come una certezza, ma non è dimostrabile.
Che si possano leggere lo abbiamo ben visto dai tempi di Tubarao, che ora un admin dica "eh, ma io non lo so fare ve lo posso dimostrare" mi sembra quanto meno assurdo, ma prendiamola per buona.
Cosa bisogna fare?
Mi sembra ovvio che la fiducia sia decaduta per tutti (a parte quei 2 o 3 personaggi che tacciono, spariscono e non si espongono perchè avranno necessità che così resti), ma allora nel concreto cosa possiamo fare?
L'idea di President non è nemmeno malvagia, ma non so quanto fattibile perchè appunto le modifiche sono possibili.


----------



## Nicka (28 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> ....


Sì?


----------



## Foglia (28 Luglio 2016)

*scusate...*

Non entro più nel merito, come ho già detto.Ma non si stanno facendo i conti senza l'oste? Assodato che ci sono motivi di malcontento, assodata la presenza - diciamo di fatti poco chiari- e assodato che la carne è stata messa al fuoco.... Non e' forse il momento di vedere la risposta del diretto interessato?Giusto per vedere cosa propone pure lui. E su cosa intavolare una discussione. Se ci sono altri fatti e motivi di discussione a sto punto e' bene che emergano, ma parlare di soluzioni senza la controparte e' impossibile.


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Vado a memoria. Mi sembra di ricordare che comunque anche le ragazze "interessate" dalla questione marpionaggio
> avessero escluso la questione molestia,magari ricordo male. Non che quanto successo sia meno grave ora che non si configura reato. Almeno per me. Ho capito il senso,in ogni caso, di quanto volevi fare.


Tulip l'aveva scritto più e più volte che non era molestia. Anche in maiuscolo. 

Le altre avevano scritto che di broccolaggio trattasi. 

Caciotta aveva ondeggiato molestia sì. Molestia no. 

Per poi spiegare che in inghilterra si parla di harrassment e la sua capa ne parlava dopo tre messaggi su whatsapp.

Ha poi concluso che non era molestia. 

Questo per farla breve. Il 3d è là. Io non ho molta voglia di andare a ricercare i post specifici. 

E sono contenta, mica che no. Ci mancava solo il predatore di rete su tradi...come se non ce ne fosse già abbastanza. :carneval:

Io ho ricordato che usare parole sul web ha un peso. 

Poi mi sono rotta il cazzo di discutere. 

E ho verificato quello che non mi tornava. 

E lo farò ogni volta che le cose non mi tornano. 

Personalmente sono davvero esterrefatta che la ricerca di chiarezza faccia tutto questo casino. 
Stile Alice nel paese delle meraviglie. 

Sono contenta che si veda il senso. Che sia chiaro. Al netto di tutto. 

Quello che cerco è chiarezza. 

Adesso la questione resta la tutela della privacy. 

E di conseguenza il fatto che in tutto questo casino nessuno si fida più di nessuno. 

Quindi son curiosa di vedere come se ne esce.


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusa Ipa, ma io diverse volte ho capito che tu volessi intendere che qualcuno ha usato (e quindi mandato avanti) le storie che sono uscite (e che per me sono solo di una tristezza desolante, ma niente di illecito) per arrivare al punto dei dati e di gestione del forum. E volevo sapere nel caso a chi ti riferivi. Per me hai avuto un modo decisamente forte di interfacciarti, se io mi fossi sentita molestata tu ci avresti messo il carico da 90 con la paura.
> Tu cosa dici di fare dato che parliamo pur sempre di sospetti a questo punto?
> L'ho detto anche io che sospetto vengano violati gli mp,  lo sospetto da diverso tempo perchè una volta mi è andata la mosca al naso, l'ho ben detto e per me è stata quasi una conferma dal post di Caciottina che ha riportato la sua esperienza e ha parlato proprio di mp. Lei la sente come una certezza, ma non è dimostrabile.
> Che si possano leggere lo abbiamo ben visto dai tempi di Tubarao, che ora un admin dica "eh, ma io non lo so fare ve lo posso dimostrare" mi sembra quanto meno assurdo, ma prendiamola per buona.
> ...


perdonami se ti quoto per esporre un dubbio mio personale riguardo la questione dell'aver taciuto prima .
andando indietro quando, mi pare don jb esponeva dei dubbi in questo senso chi aveva di esperienza rispetto ad essere admin tipo tu, sbriciolata come tecnica, fiammetta etc portavate argomenti che parlavano e della difficoltà a fare questo (leggere i privati)e di quanto solo il dubitare fosse inopportuno.
ricordo la battuta di sbriciolata sui terremoti .e abbiamo visto ciò che è successo 
ma allora perché sembrava così tecnicamente assurdo pensarlo e si sono spesi fiumi di parole in questo senso?
mi conforta il fatto che non sempre la volontà di giustificare un amico si debba leggere come malafede


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'idea di President non è nemmeno malvagia, ma non so quanto fattibile perchè appunto le modifiche sono possibili.


A me non risulta che sia possibile manomettere il log di accesso al server perchè è fornito dall'host e prescinde dal database.


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusa Ipa, ma io diverse volte ho capito che tu volessi intendere che qualcuno ha usato (e quindi mandato avanti) le storie che sono uscite (e che per me sono solo di una tristezza desolante, ma niente di illecito) per arrivare al punto dei dati e di gestione del forum. E volevo sapere nel caso a chi ti riferivi. Per me hai avuto un modo decisamente forte di interfacciarti, se io mi fossi sentita molestata tu ci avresti messo il carico da 90 con la paura.
> Tu cosa dici di fare dato che parliamo pur sempre di sospetti a questo punto?
> L'ho detto anche io che sospetto vengano violati gli mp,  lo sospetto da diverso tempo perchè una volta mi è andata la mosca al naso, l'ho ben detto e per me è stata quasi una conferma dal post di Caciottina che ha riportato la sua esperienza e ha parlato proprio di mp. Lei la sente come una certezza, ma non è dimostrabile.
> Che si possano leggere lo abbiamo ben visto dai tempi di Tubarao, che ora un admin dica "eh, ma io non lo so fare ve lo posso dimostrare" mi sembra quanto meno assurdo, ma prendiamola per buona.
> ...


Io non ho inteso nulla. 

Ho scritto. Passo a passo. 

In modo forte? Sicuramente. 

Forse se mi facessero rifare sarei più delicata...ma forse no. 

Almeno si è arrivati qui. 

E se chiedi a me che fare....non so proprio che dirti. 

Spero che almeno sia chiaro che usare le parole a culo sul web può avere ripercussioni anche nel reale. 

Che mi pare non sia tanto chiaro.


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma la proprietà con l'amministrazione
> son due cose ben separate
> ovvio che non so lui cosa voglia fare
> e francamente poco mi importa
> ...


mi sto facendo le stesse tue domande e le stesse tue riflessioni 







:carneval:


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi sto facendo le stesse tue domande e le stesse tue riflessioni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
se bisogna dar di spada
io me ne vado :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non entro più nel merito, come ho già detto.Ma non si stanno facendo i conti senza l'oste? Assodato che ci sono motivi di malcontento, assodata la presenza - diciamo di fatti poco chiari- e assodato che la carne è stata messa al fuoco.... Non e' forse il momento di vedere la risposta del diretto interessato?Giusto per vedere cosa propone pure lui. E su cosa intavolare una discussione. *Se ci sono altri fatti e motivi di discussione a sto punto e' bene che emergano*, ma parlare di soluzioni senza la controparte e' impossibile.


quoto.


----------



## Tessa (28 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì?


Niente era un sono d'accordo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi son curiosa di vedere come se ne esce.


Solo come ho proposto io, sempre se chi gestisce è d'accordo. E' inutile scervellarsi, te lo assicuro, però se in sala ci sono smanettoni (...), padri del web, geni del server, esperti del settore, ecc. è ora di aprire bocca. Inutile proseguire col culto della personalità, cercare la malafede e discettare di molestie.

Tra parentesi la mia proposta è qualcosa che tutelerebbe in primis l'admin, che di fronte al venticello della calunnia ha potuto solo biascicare "vi sfido a testare le mie (in)capacità informatiche", che non è esattamente roba facile andare fino a La Spezia e mettergli davanti un host server e dirgli: "Dai, adesso fammi vedere come fai la query nel database". Soprattutto se stai a Firenze e hai un friendzonato a cui rendere conto. Quello che ho scritto, se effettivamente non è alterabile, è anche a tutela sua.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma la proprietà con l'amministrazione
> son due cose ben separate
> ovvio che non so lui cosa voglia fare
> e francamente poco mi importa
> ...


Ma io non è che non mi fido di lui in qunto admin o proprietario.
Chi lo scegli l admin nuovo? Lui.
Non mi fiderei mica. Nemmeno del suo legale del web...se se l.è scelto lui....
Vi rendete conto delle porcate sottobanco via simy? 
Questo posto nn sara mai piu pulito finche c è lui.
Che tanto altra utenza se la va aprendere da altri forum...
Hai detto bene...chi vivra vedrà...
Io non credo proprio che restero.
Sarebbe da scemi scusa...


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Solo come ho proposto io, sempre se chi gestisce è d'accordo. E' inutile scervellarsi, te lo assicuro, però se in sala ci sono smanettoni (...), padri del web, geni del server, esperti del settore, ecc. è ora di aprire bocca. Inutile proseguire col culto della personalità, cercare la malafede e discettare di molestie.
> 
> Tra parentesi la mia proposta è qualcosa che tutelerebbe in primis l'admin, che di fronte al venticello della calunnia ha potuto solo biascicare "vi sfido a testare le mie (in)capacità informatiche", che non è esattamente roba facile andare fino a La Spezia e mettergli davanti un host server e dirgli: "Dai, adesso fammi vedere come fai la query nel database". Soprattutto se stai a Firenze e hai un friendzonato a cui rendere conto. Quello che ho scritto, se effettivamente non è alterabile, è anche a tutela sua.


a me il problema 
in realtà
sembra 
che la scocciatura di amministrare
nn se la voglia prendere nessuno

ma magari mi sbaglio :carneval:


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Amit ha detto:


> Ma io non è che non mi fido di lui in qunto admin o proprietario.
> Chi lo scegli l admin nuovo? Lui.
> Non mi fiderei mica. Nemmeno del suo legale del web...se se l.è scelto lui....
> Vi rendete conto delle porcate sottobanco via simy?
> ...


votatelo un admin
qualcuno si candida
gli altri lo votano
in maniera democratica
poi se lui non è pulito
ma tutti gli altri sì
può fare quello che vuole
lo fa da solo


----------



## banshee (28 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Guarda le persone magnifiche ci sono e sono le stesse che non mi pare siano coinvolte nei giochetti del " io ho detto a tizio che caio era falso però siccome sempronio mi aveva detto che caio scopava romualdo non gli ho creduto, probabilmente si è scopato gertrude ma siccome non ho prove, aspetto che gli altri parlino".



Betty..quando mi sono iscritta sul forum leggevo litigate, casini, insulti e impicci. 
Non capivo e dicevo "che palle".
Sono arrivata qui con una storia non proprio allegra. Certo, niente corna, quindi niente sugna  (sdramatizzo)

C'ho messo un sacco a raccontare di me, [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] è testimone.

Appena arrivata ho stretto rapporti confidenziali con due utenti, a cui ho raccontato di me, ipa e oscuro.

Solo che Ipa è donna. Oscuro è uomo. E io sono donna. E questo ha portato dei problemi.

Ho provato a risolverli privatamente, non c'è stato modo. Ho provato a ignorare, alcune dinamiche sono continuate sul forum.

Oggi ho voluto dire le cose come stanno perché m'ha scocciata assai che io scrivo qui perché ho un dolore e tutto si riduce a una soap da operetta. e questa cosa mi ha anche bloccata un sacco nello scrivere altro e ho iniziato a fare cazzeggio e scempiaggini.


Chiedo scusa a chi è serio, bravo, limpido, o fuori da ogni gossips e sottobosco per aver offeso la sua intelligenza oggi, scrivendo due post in cui spiego una cosa accaduta che mi ha alquanto scassato il cazzo.

Ogni tanto qualcuno si leva i sassetti dalle scarpe, oggi è toccato a me.

Amen.


----------



## Foglia (28 Luglio 2016)

Comunque, come dice il titolo del topic, non è sbagliato magari buttar giu' una lista di proposte.

In modo che quando perplesso tornerà potrà rispondere con un certo ordine.

Io non lo saprei credo fare, ma da quanto ho capito potrebbero essere questioni che spaziano dalla proprietà e dalla gestione del forum, alla moderazione, al rendiconto degli accessi.

E solo dopo la sua risposta, si potranno considerare le modalità operative.

Cioè.... E' inutile parlare di chi compra il forum se il padrone non lo vende. Così come è inutile discutere su come rendicontare gli accessi se il padrone non è disponibile a farlo.

Però un elenco sintetico sarebbe utile buttarlo giu'. E chiedere risposte altrettanto sintetiche.

E da li partire.

Secondo me si capiranno tante cose, spero nel bene.


----------



## Nicka (28 Luglio 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> A me non risulta che sia possibile manomettere il log di accesso al server perchè è fornito dall'host e prescinde dal database.


Io pensavo a fare degli screenshot e a modificarli tramite photoshop...
Spero di non aver dato un'idea.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Luglio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque, come dice il titolo del topic, non è sbagliato magari buttar giu' una lista di proposte.
> 
> In modo che quando perplesso tornerà potrà rispondere con un certo ordine.
> 
> ...


Tu da dove vieni? Come sei arrivata qui?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Non entro più nel merito, come ho già detto.Ma non si stanno facendo i conti senza l'oste? Assodato che ci sono motivi di malcontento, assodata la presenza - diciamo di fatti poco chiari- e assodato che la carne è stata messa al fuoco.... Non e' forse il momento di vedere la risposta del diretto interessato?Giusto per vedere cosa propone pure lui. E su cosa intavolare una discussione. Se ci sono altri fatti e motivi di discussione a sto punto e' bene che emergano, ma parlare di soluzioni senza la controparte e' impossibile.


Qualche giorno fa, parlando del discorso della possibile lettura degli MP , in discussione Perplesso disse che era disponibile a "dar prova" tecnica che fossero al sicuro.

Io raccolsi subito la sua disponibilità cercando di valorizzarne il buon spirito collaborativo che mi pareva emergere.

Permetto che ignoro se ciò sia tecnicamente possibile da dimostrare.

Mi sembrava un buon punto di partenza, a me ignaro utente.. Per fare passi avanti.

Ma la cosa è passata nella indifferenza.

Ho capito in seguito che vi erano "malcontenti" di altro genere che avevano bisogno di emergere, come i fatti raccontati.

E che di quella disponibilità allora dimostrata, con l ottica di oggi, comprendo perché non frego' granché a nessuno


----------



## feather (28 Luglio 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> A me non risulta che sia possibile manomettere il log di accesso al server perchè è fornito dall'host e prescinde dal database.


Il log è un file di testo. Posso scriverci "scemo chi legge" se voglio...


----------



## Foglia (28 Luglio 2016)

Amit ha detto:


> Tu da dove vieni? Come sei arrivata qui?


Googlando tradimento.


----------



## bettypage (28 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Betty..quando mi sono iscritta sul forum leggevo litigate, casini, insulti e impicci.
> Non capivo e dicevo "che palle".
> Sono arrivata qui con una storia non proprio allegra. Certo, niente corna, quindi niente sugna  (sdramatizzo)
> 
> ...


Ban io sulla tua buonafede e onestà ci metto la mano sul fuoco. Le discussioni hanno preso tanti rivoli e io ho generalizzato. Mi spiace se ti sia sentita coinvolta, non avevo certo in mente te. Giurin giurello


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Solo come ho proposto io, sempre se chi gestisce è d'accordo. E' inutile scervellarsi, te lo assicuro, però se in sala ci sono smanettoni (...), padri del web, geni del server, esperti del settore, ecc. è ora di aprire bocca. Inutile proseguire col culto della personalità, cercare la malafede e discettare di molestie.
> 
> Tra parentesi la mia proposta è qualcosa che tutelerebbe in primis l'admin, che di fronte al venticello della calunnia ha potuto solo biascicare "vi sfido a testare le mie (in)capacità informatiche", che non è esattamente roba facile andare fino a La Spezia e mettergli davanti un host server e dirgli: "Dai, adesso fammi vedere come fai la query nel database". Soprattutto se stai a Firenze e hai un friendzonato a cui rendere conto. Quello che ho scritto, se effettivamente non è alterabile, è anche a tutela sua.


Sono d'accordo con te. 

Se c'è chiarezza non serve il casino. 
Il casino serve solo a mantenere uno stato di non chiarezza. E a creare clima di diffidenza e sospetto. 

Quello che provavo prima a dire ridendo è che in un clima di sfiducia e intrallazzi come questo anche la tua proposta è un casino in realtà. 

non vedo molte soluzioni...mi sono però fatta una idea più chiara del posto dove sono. 


Non che mi cambi di molto i piani dell'Essere, per la verità, ma a me piace veder chiaro. 

Poi ha ragione foglia...servirà perplesso.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Luglio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Il log è un file di testo. Posso scriverci "scemo chi legge" se voglio...


Ok. Proposta del cazzo. :carneval:
Hai suggerimenti?


----------



## bettypage (28 Luglio 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ok. Proposta del cazzo. :carneval:
> Hai suggerimenti?


Non si potrebbero eliminare gli mp?chi vuole, rende pubblico l indirizzo mail. Quanto meno eviteremo che un adm possa leggere, chiaro che accordi e crociate si possono organizzare via mail o wa ma almeno l adm non ha accesso a conversazioni private.


----------



## banshee (28 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ban io sulla tua buonafede e onestà ci metto la mano sul fuoco. Le discussioni hanno preso tanti rivoli e io ho generalizzato. Mi spiace se ti sia sentita coinvolta, non avevo certo in mente te. Giurin giurello



tranquilla. e grazie.

ho colto l'occasione per dire che magari se qualcuno si lascia andare al gossips e allo svuotamento del tombino (la metafora è perfetta ) può essere anche perché ne ha le tasche piene.

concludo dicendo che se fosse stato possibile affrontare la suindicata questione in tempi passati l'avrei fatto al volo.


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Betty..quando mi sono iscritta sul forum leggevo litigate, casini, insulti e impicci.
> Non capivo e dicevo "che palle".
> Sono arrivata qui con una storia non proprio allegra. Certo, niente corna, quindi niente sugna  (sdramatizzo)
> 
> ...


Non chiedere scusa Ban...di niente. Mai. 

Sbagliare è permesso. Poi si fa chiarezza. E si impara. 

E come donna ti ricordo che siamo noi le legittime proprietarie della nostra figa. Noi decidiamo a chi darla. O a chi non darla. E di questo rispondiamo solo ed unicamente a noi stesse. 

ci mancherebbe anche doversi giustificare per come si usa la propria figa!!! O dover dare spiegazioni a riguardo...
Mica è il medioevo!!

Chi vuol vedere marcio, lo vedrà sempre e comunque. Ma è il suo sguardo ad essere diretto in quella direzione. 
E nessuna spiegazione serve a far cambiare sguardo a chi non vuole farlo. 

Si fottano le dinamiche del forum...

tu sei l'unica che decide per se stessa. E unicamente a te stessa devi rendere conto. 

E ti abbraccio.


----------



## Nicka (28 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non si potrebbero eliminare gli mp?chi vuole rende pubblico l indirizzo mail. Quanto meno eviteremo che un adm possa leggere, chiaro che accordi e crociate si possono organizzare via mail o wa ma almeno l adm non ha accesso a conversazioni private.


Ci avevo pensato anche io, ma ad esempio a me scoccia rendere pubblica la mia mail. Pur se mail "farlocca".
La mia mail ce l'hanno poche persone.
Dovrei fare una mail ancora più farlocca per decidere a chi dare quella farlocca-base.
Oddio, diventa complicato...:unhappy:


----------



## feather (28 Luglio 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ok. Proposta del cazzo. :carneval:
> Hai suggerimenti?


Il proprietario legale, per legge, deve avere tutti gli accessi del caso. 
Per cui o ti fidi o bisogna cambiarlo. Oppure vai su un altro forum. 
Io non vedo altre opzioni.


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Il proprietario legale, per legge, deve avere tutti gli accessi del caso.
> Per cui o ti fidi o bisogna cambiarlo. Oppure vai su un altro forum.
> Io non vedo altre opzioni.


Ecco. A questo mi riferivo quando parlavo prima con biri/cassandra di proprietà legale.


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> votatelo un admin
> qualcuno si candida
> gli altri lo votano
> in maniera democratica
> ...



...e hai centrato il punto


----------



## feather (28 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non si potrebbero eliminare gli mp?chi vuole, rende pubblico l indirizzo mail. Quanto meno eviteremo che un adm possa leggere, chiaro che accordi e crociate si possono organizzare via mail o wa ma almeno l adm non ha accesso a conversazioni private.


Io l'avevo proposto infatti. E sono ancora dell'idea che sia una buona idea. Pardon il gioco di parole.


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...e hai centrato il punto


eh ma mi sto prendendo parole da giorni però :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> eh ma mi sto prendendo parole da giorni però :rotfl:


..e facciamoci compagnia allora :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Io l'avevo proposto infatti. E sono ancora dell'idea che sia una buona idea. Pardon il gioco di parole.


ma veramente? 
ma che senso ha?


----------



## feather (28 Luglio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Il proprietario legale, per legge, deve avere tutti gli accessi del caso.
> Per cui o ti fidi o bisogna cambiarlo. Oppure vai su un altro forum.
> Io non vedo altre opzioni.


E questo vale anche per il tecnico che gira la manovella eh!
..nel caso non siano la stessa persona.


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..e facciamoci compagnia allora :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
io c'avrei da lvorare


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Non chiedere scusa Ban...di niente. Mai.
> 
> Sbagliare è permesso. Poi si fa chiarezza. E si impara.
> 
> ...


Quotone, sulla proprietà della figa e l indipendente utilizzo!!


----------



## feather (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma veramente?
> ma che senso ha?


Che è un forum. Se hai qualcosa da dire lo dici in pubblico, senno vai a bisbigliare nelle orecchie alle amiche altrove.


----------



## banshee (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non chiedere scusa Ban...di niente. Mai.
> 
> Sbagliare è permesso. Poi si fa chiarezza. E si impara.
> 
> ...



grazie Ipa...ci tengo a dire che il mio chiedere scusa era sarcasmo 

non rivolto a Betty, che è stata sempre chiara.

ma rivolto a chi è qui a bearsi di quanto è bravo e intelligente chi col sottobosco non ha a che fare.

eh certo. lo dicevo pure io quando non ero coinvolta. :rotfloi quando toccano l'orticello tuo, voglio vedè :rotfl:

eh si, sicuramente non devo rendere conto a nessuno di con chi scopo o meno. 

e se l'avessi fatto, casomai dovrei renderne conto al mio compagno.

di certo a nessun altro qui o fuori. 

ricambio l'abbraccio!


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Che è un forum. Se hai qualcosa da dire lo dici in pubblico, senno vai a bisbigliare nelle orecchie alle amiche altrove.


mi sembra assurdo
io ho coltivato delle bellissime amicizie
in altri forum
con gli mp...
cmq se la cosa va bene agli altri
fatelo


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non si potrebbero eliminare gli mp?chi vuole, rende pubblico l indirizzo mail. Quanto meno eviteremo che un adm possa leggere, chiaro che accordi e crociate si possono organizzare via mail o wa ma almeno l adm non ha accesso a conversazioni private.


Tieni conto che Minerva ad es. li ha disabilitati. Volendo ogni utente lo può già fare.


----------



## feather (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> mi sembra assurdo
> io ho coltivato delle bellissime amicizie
> in altri forum
> con gli mp...
> ...


Infatti questa è stata un'obiezione. 
Poi però gli mp sono stati usati anche per alimentare questo intreccio di sottobosco.


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie Ipa...*ci tengo a dire che il mio chiedere scusa era sarcasmo*
> 
> non rivolto a Betty, che è stata sempre chiara.
> 
> ...


ecco...questo chiarisce che io non sono proprio adatta alle cose non chiare!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



maledetta chiarezza


----------



## Foglia (28 Luglio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Il proprietario legale, per legge, deve avere tutti gli accessi del caso. Per cui o ti fidi o bisogna cambiarlo. Oppure vai su un altro forum. Io non vedo altre opzioni.


Questo lo sapevo. Non sapevo che non ci fossero modi per tracciare gli accessi. Non so niente di informatica eh. Però credevo che rimanessero visibili. Non so in che modo....


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Infatti questa è stata un'obiezione.
> Poi però gli mp sono stati usati anche per alimentare questo intreccio di sottobosco.


ah beh
perchè la mail invece
o whatsapp....
se si parla di paura che vengano letti gli mp, ok
ma non mi dire che si evitano inciuci


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> io c'avrei da lvorare



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io ferie


----------



## banshee (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> eh ma mi sto prendendo parole da giorni però :rotfl:



io gli admin che vorrei non si vogliono candidare.

io l'admin non lo farei mai. e ho spiegato perchè, anche...non sarei capace di essere imparziale. sono inoltre una persona aggressiva, vendicativa e come dice il mio adorato oscuro rolleyes, quando mi parte la brocca poi muoia sansone con tutti i filistei. tipo.



quindi aspetto che si candidi qualcuno e voterò.


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> io ferie


io lavoro fino al 5


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Infatti questa è stata un'obiezione.
> Poi però gli mp sono stati usati anche per alimentare questo intreccio di sottobosco.


io credo che se non si sa usare la chiarezza, il sottobosco c'è a prescindere...

mp o non mp


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io gli admin che vorrei non si vogliono candidare.
> 
> io l'admin non lo farei mai. e ho spiegato perchè, anche...non sarei capace di essere imparziale. sono inoltre una persona aggressiva, vendicativa e come dice il mio adorato oscuro rolleyes, quando mi parte la brocca poi muoia sansone con tutti i filistei. tipo.
> 
> ...


appunto
nn lo vuole fare nessuno


----------



## feather (28 Luglio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo lo sapevo. Non sapevo che non ci fossero modi per tracciare gli accessi. Non so niente di informatica eh. Però credevo che rimanessero visibili. Non so in che modo....


Si possono tracciare certo. 
E poi? Chi te li fa vedere i log di accesso? Io? Ti fideresti? O perplesso?
Capisci che ti devi fidare di chi te li passa questi log. E torniamo al punto di prima


----------



## Foglia (28 Luglio 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Tieni conto che Minerva ad es. li ha disabilitati. Volendo ogni utente lo può già fare.


Ma infatti. Come sarebbe buona norma a prescindere evitare di scambiarsi troppi dati personali per mp. Meglio scambiarsi mail "anonime" e da li contattarsi per altre vie. Però ste cose sono abbastanza risapute. Forse sarebbe comunque il caso di metterle in evidenza.


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Il proprietario legale, per legge, deve avere tutti gli accessi del caso.
> Per cui o ti fidi o bisogna cambiarlo. Oppure vai su un altro forum.
> Io non vedo altre opzioni.


ma nn può essere qualcun altro depositario
e fornirli al proprietario in caso di bisogno?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2016)

*...*



banshee ha detto:


> grazie Ipa...ci tengo a dire che il mio chiedere scusa era sarcasmo
> 
> non rivolto a Betty, che è stata sempre chiara.
> 
> ...


Ma chi... Io??


----------



## banshee (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> appunto
> nn lo vuole fare nessuno


non lo voglio fare perché avrei gli stessi difetti che imputo all'attuale admin (come admin dico) e sono coerente.


----------



## feather (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ah beh
> perchè la mail invece
> o whatsapp....
> se si parla di paura che vengano letti gli mp, ok
> ma non mi dire che si evitano inciuci


No certo, ma almeno li ostacoli.


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io lavoro fino al 5


ti sono vicina ....dalla mia sdraio :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (28 Luglio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Si possono tracciare certo.
> E poi? Chi te li fa vedere i log di accesso? Io? Ti fideresti? O perplesso?
> Capisci che ti devi fidare di chi te li passa questi log. E torniamo al punto di prima


Boh... Non so eh... E la butto li. Magari agli altri starebbe bene che controllassi tu. Non so però eh... Perché magari ora qualcuno mi sbrana e mi accusa di essere una venduta 

A me e' persa la massima fiducia in te...


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Come sarebbe buona norma a prescindere evitare di scambiarsi troppi dati personali per mp. Meglio scambiarsi mail "anonime" e da li contattarsi per altre vie. Però ste cose sono abbastanza risapute. Forse sarebbe comunque il caso di metterle in evidenza.


Quoto. 


Mi sa che qui si sono scritti i manuali del perfetto traditore....ma forse era meglio scrivere le istruzioni per usare il web:carneval:


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non lo voglio fare perché avrei gli stessi difetti che imputo all'attuale admin (come admin dico) e sono coerente.


ecco
io quello magari no
ma non posso garantire tempo ed efficienza
e le cose se le faccio le faccio per bene e nn a cazzo di cane


----------



## Foglia (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> 
> Mi sa che qui si sono scritti i manuali del perfetto traditore....ma forse era meglio scrivere le istruzioni per usare il web:carneval:


----------



## FataIgnorante (28 Luglio 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io credo che non Tessa, ma se anche Papa Francesco cacciasse i soldi e  si facesse carico dell'onere di prendere il posto di Perplesso, il  sospetto fra qualche mese sarebbe che "il misogino vestito di bianco ficca il naso  negli mp".
> 
> Perchè è il sistema che consente, teoricamente, a chi  ne è capace (dimostratamente Tuba, ma si sospetta di Simy e Perplesso),  di accedere ad un database su cui sono immagazzinati i dati del forum.  Quali dati? Indirizzi email di registrazione, indirizzi IP, mp, post,  ecc.
> 
> ...


Ma che cazzo dici!


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> No certo, ma almeno li ostacoli.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
no dai
nn dici sul serio
io ad esempio preferisco wa agli mp


----------



## banshee (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ecco
> io quello magari no
> ma non posso garantire tempo ed efficienza
> e le cose se le faccio le faccio per bene e nn a cazzo di cane


 [MENTION=5560]Nobody[/MENTION] ciao ex marito e bentornato, tu lo faresti l'admin?


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ti sono vicina ....dalla mia sdraio :carneval:


io starò in ferie 3 settimane
e in quelle 3 settimane
qui nn ci vengo 
ma goditi le ferie


----------



## Foglia (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io starò in ferie 3 settimane
> e in quelle 3 settimane
> qui nn ci vengo
> ma goditi le ferie


Pure io sto in vacanza.

Ma se non passo per un paio di giorni qui mi perdo :mexican:


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io starò in ferie 3 settimane
> e in quelle 3 settimane
> qui nn ci vengo
> ma goditi le ferie


per ora sono ancora nel giardino di casa mia


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Pure io sto in vacanza.
> 
> Ma se non passo per un paio di giorni qui mi perdo :mexican:


ma magari perdersi qualche puntata :carneval:


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> per ora sono ancora nel giardino di casa mia


ma io mica vado 3 settimane via
ma a casa c'ho da fare 
c'ho un casino.... e marito sta a casa solo la settimana del 15


----------



## feather (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> no dai
> nn dici sul serio
> io ad esempio preferisco wa agli mp


E allora per te il problema manco si pone. Per me neppure che non uso ne l'uno ne l'altro


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> E allora per te il problema manco si pone. Per me neppure che non uso ne l'uno ne l'altro


ora come ora
senza wa nn posso vivere


----------



## ipazia (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma io mica vado 3 settimane via
> ma a casa c'ho da fare
> c'ho un casino.... e marito sta a casa solo la settimana del 15


io ho 3 gatti 

nessun casino

e relax

ma adesso saluto lo stesso. 

Ribadendo che la questione dei dati personali è comunque grave. 
E che anche i nuovi dovrebbero almeno avere da qualcuno una comunicazione chiara del fatto che aleggiano questi sospetti. E che si regolino. 

Buon pomeriggio


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> io ho 3 gatti
> 
> nessun casino
> 
> ...


brava fai bene
rilassati
io tanto casino invece
stando fuori casa tutto il giorno


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> poi se lui non è pulito
> ma tutti gli altri sì
> può fare quello che vuole
> lo fa da solo


Ma infatti da ciò che sta emergendo pare che l'attuale amministrazione qualcuno di poco pulito con cui condividere la stanza dei bottoni l'avesse trovato. Qua sta il problema se verrà fuori che è tutto vero.

E riguardo il sottobosco o non sottobosco.

Ma cosa si intende per sottobosco. Faccio un esempio:

Skorpio arriva sul forum, fu accusato di esser un mio clone, non so se lui se lo ricorda. Mi è stato vicino (e checché lui ne possa pensare di quella cosa ancora gli sono grato). Un minimo di scambio in mp c'è stato perché ci si trovava simpatici a vicenda. Poi vicende di forum ti portano a vedere le cose in modo diverso e a trovarsi su due linee di pensiero molto agli antipodi. Io attacco lo skorpio forumista. Ma allo skorpio uomo posso ancora chiedere di prendere un caffè.

Quindi se io e skorpio prendiamo il caffè alimentiamo il sottobosco? Chi si conosce extra forum sta facendo sottobosco?

O sottobosco è scambiarsi foto zozze o organizzare scopate?

Perché allora anche cene e cenettine sono sottobosco.

Ora si inizia a dar la colpa di ciò che sta emergendo al sottobosco. Ma perché?

Lo ripeterò fino alla noia. Son venuti fuori atteggiamenti che, a detta di tutti, un admin non dovrebbe adottare, e dopo ne sono usciti altri sull'onda del "diciamo tutto". Ovviamente ora è tutto un calderone dove non si capisce più nulla ma sbaglio o son cose riconducibili tutte alla stessa persona? Quindi di che cavolo stiamo parlando?

Quindi che tizio e caia si scambiano la fotina zozza non ha nulla a che vedere con quanto emerso. Però a qualcuno fa comodo buttarla in caciara forse.

Perché la colpa non è certo se gli utenti si sentono tramite mp, ma che qualcuno usi gli mp a tappeto per contattare ogni cavolo di donna che arriva sul forum.

E son daccordo con foglia, finché l'attuale proprietà non fa capire che intenzioni ha inutile star qui a discuterne.


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma infatti da ciò che sta emergendo pare che l'attuale amministrazione qualcuno di poco pulito con cui condividere la stanza dei bottoni l'avesse trovato. Qua sta il problema se verrà fuori che è tutto vero.
> 
> E riguardo il sottobosco o non sottobosco.
> 
> ...


falcor io mi sono già annoiata di leggere le stesse cose
HO CAPITO


----------



## Foglia (28 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] caro,Allora converrai con me sul fatto che se si vogliono portare proposte, si deve partire pure dall'ascolto dell'altra parte. Che non è dicendogli che siccome ha tenuto il tal comportamento e' già in se' indegno di ricoprire un ruolo. Magari lo si discute. E si lascia lo spazio a repliche ed autocritiche.Nella mia scarsissima attività di avvocato ho ottenuto molto di più quando all'altra parte ho lasciato spiragli. Quasi mai mettendo qualcuno con le spalle al muro senza averne tutti i poteri.Questo per far capire anche la mia posizione nel merito, sulla quale abbiam discusso.


----------



## Eratò (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma infatti da ciò che sta emergendo pare che l'attuale amministrazione qualcuno di poco pulito con cui condividere la stanza dei bottoni l'avesse trovato. Qua sta il problema se verrà fuori che è tutto vero.
> 
> E riguardo il sottobosco o non sottobosco.
> 
> ...


ok sottobosco per come lo intendo io : x e y stanno discutendo in pubblico,avviene un malinteso,utente z sta leggendo ed e in confidenza
con utente x.In mp l'utente z scrive che utente y ha scritto cosi e cosa perche schifa utente x per n motivi.Allora  la possibilita di chiarimento va a farsi benedire e questa dinamica scatena altre dinamiche creando diffidenza....La simpatia e l'incontro fuori da qui invece mi pare normale.Capita ovunque e perche non qui?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Ma infatti da ciò che sta emergendo pare che l'attuale amministrazione qualcuno di poco pulito con cui condividere la stanza dei bottoni l'avesse trovato. Qua sta il problema se verrà fuori che è tutto vero.
> 
> E riguardo il sottobosco o non sottobosco.
> 
> ...


Ma io sono orgoglioso di esseri stato vicino, con le mie possibilità, a suo tempo. E per come sono io, non conta tanto tu lo "ricordi" quanto tu lo abbia a suo tempo sentito.. Perché era sincero.

Sul sottobosco.. Il discorso sarebbe troppo lungo da fare, x il mio sentire.. 

E non è il caffè o il macchiato.. Ma il come si prende e cosa implica, o cosa determina.

Cose strane, x cui magari io e te abbiamo un discorso duro come le passate ore.. E Ross mi si azzecca alle palle a farmi provocazioncine...

E io, che son figlio di puttana, penso che magari lo fa perché vi siete visti, e quindi lo stronzo son già io a prescindere... Perché avete fatto la santa alleanzuccia 

E mi da del "giochettaro" o del provocatore... Quando x 3 mesi tondi non mi ha mai cagato

Capisci....?...

Poi.. Sai.. Io ho mille facce
E lo dico.
Posso esser molto diverso, come un cambio di marcia in auto, cambiare improvvisamente da serio a buffone, in un secondo

Ho mille vestiti.

Per me il pvt è sacro. Lo dichiaro. Anche con la pistola alla tempia
Per me. Altri facciano, parlo x me

E qui vedo ogni 3 x 2 volar pvt e richiami vari tra utenti

E io leggo e prendo appunti

E a questa utenza io non confidero' mai nemmeno il numero di scarpe che porto...

Ognuno è fatto a modo suo..


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> [MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION] caro,Allora converrai con me sul fatto che se si vogliono portare proposte, si deve partire pure dall'ascolto dell'altra parte. Che non è dicendogli che siccome ha tenuto il tal comportamento e' già in se' indegno di ricoprire un ruolo. Magari lo si discute. E si lascia lo spazio a repliche ed autocritiche.Nella mia scarsissima attività di avvocato ho ottenuto molto di più quando all'altra parte ho lasciato spiragli. Quasi mai mettendo qualcuno con le spalle al muro senza averne tutti i poteri.Questo per far capire anche la mia posizione nel merito, sulla quale abbiam discusso.


Ma infatti foglia cara, io in merito a questo specifico aspetto ho sempre detto in maniera molto chiara che il forum è e resta di perplesso. Che lui può scegliere di restare come di non restare e nessuno può imporgli nulla. Ovviamente per tutto quanto emerso pare unanime la perdita di fiducia in lui a ricoprire questo ruolo. Ma nulla vieta che decida lo stesso di continuare a fare quello che faceva. Quindi ora sta a lui innanzitutto dare qualche spiegazione perché non potrà minimizzare tutto come era solito fare 



Eratò ha detto:


> ok sottobosco per come lo intendo io : x e y stanno discutendo in pubblico,avviene un malinteso,utente z sta leggendo ed e in confidenza
> con utente x.In mp l'utente z scrive che utente y ha scritto cosi e cosa perche schifa utente x per n motivi.Allora  la possibilita di chiarimento va a farsi benedire e questa dinamica scatena altre dinamiche creando diffidenza....La simpatia e l'incontro fuori da qui invece mi pare normale.Capita ovunque e perche non qui?


Infatti chiedevo, perché il sottobosco che intendo io è anche sottobosco sano. Fatto di rapporti che crescono e maturano anche fuori dall'ambiente virtuale.

Però pare che l'uso della messaggistica privata ora sia il male. Usarlo male è un problema.

Quello di cui parli è infatti scorretto ma a quanto pare ci son utenti che si son trovati altri utenti contro a causa di cose raccontate. E quello non va bene. Io stesso mi son vista arrivare oro inviperita perché perplesso le aveva parlato senza farle capire che era uizi colei con cui aveva parlato. Quindi in questo caso si, l'uso sbagliato del messaggio privato è nocivo.


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=5748]Falcor[/MENTION]
ma chi cazzo è uizi??


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Luglio 2016)

Non c'e' maniera per bypassare la semplicissima realta' del fatto che non c'e' possibilita' di controllare il controllore. E' a fiducia. Ti fidi, bene. Non ti fidi, amen.


----------



## sienne (28 Luglio 2016)

Ciao

da un'altro punti di vista, sapere con chi si ha a che fare, non è male ... anzi. 
Ma che si fa con i nuovi, si mette il cartellino con scritto, che il proprietario è un malandrino? 

Cioè, non saprei come rapportarmi, visto che l'immagine e la fiducia sono stati un bel po rosicchiati ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (28 Luglio 2016)

Don Juan ha detto:


> Non c'e' maniera per bypassare la semplicissima realta' del fatto che non c'e' possibilita' di controllare il controllore. E' a fiducia. Ti fidi, bene. Non ti fidi, amen.



O tene freghi.


----------



## marietto (28 Luglio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Il proprietario legale, per legge, deve avere tutti gli accessi del caso.
> Per cui o ti fidi o bisogna cambiarlo. Oppure vai su un altro forum.
> Io non vedo altre opzioni.


Se non vado errato, e mi correggerai se mi sbaglio (ma chi mi credo di essere?), il proprietario legale questo accesso NON PUO' non averlo, nel senso che è tenuto a fornire quei dati anche, eventualmente, all'autorità giudiziaria se questa ne facesse richiesta.

Quindi il proprietario legale (che può essere o meno l'admin) questa prerogativa l'avrà comunque e l'utente non potrà che fidarsi, almeno entro certi limiti, giusto feather?

E non credo che un altro forum sia la soluzione, perchè suppongo che anche altrove le regole siano sempre quelle, giusto?

Se ad esempio si eleggesse l'admin X, e Perplesso restasse proprietario, resterbbe Perplesso responsabile dei dati (ed anche degli mp), o sbaglio?


----------



## oscuro (28 Luglio 2016)

*Ipazia*



Amit ha detto:


> Io somo andata a rileggermi tutti i post. Nessuna ha gridato al molestatore.<br>
> Io ho scritto che so di altee donne molestate. Sta tutto qui ipazia? Hai montato sto casino per questo? Bella figura. Il resto dei post è un comtinuo nostro smentire che si tratta di molestia da parte nostra e un tuo incalzare che invece se è molestia donbiamo stare attente nel.dirlo perche poi il prfessionita del web...<br>
> Tu hai cercato per post e post di mettermi in bocca : perplesso mi ha molestata.<br>
> Io ho scritto che cosi mi sono sentita e questo non fa di me una povera donna abusata. Ti è chiaro? Vatti a rileggere...difatti quando piu volte bashee ti ha chiesto di quotare i post dove si dice PERPLESSO E UN MOLESTATORE le tue rispose sono state : non ho voglia di andare a cercare. Io ho.provato a dirtelo in tutti modi lasciami stare lasciami libera di dire come mi sono sentita e tu l hai usata per fare quello che hai fatto. Portandoti appresso cose tue non risolte.<br>
> ...


<br>
<br>Ipazia questa è la prova pratica di quello che ti sto provando a dire....da giorni.<br>
Queste donne stavano provando ad esternare un disagio,nel modo sbagliato?probabile,confondendo i diversi piani?sicuro.Si vedeva,avevano timore,stavano provando a dire,con tanta fatica, che un comportamento sbagliato,invadente,inidoneo ha procurato loro disagi ok?<br>Noi eravamo gli ascoltatori,avremmo dovuto saper ascoltare,con autorevolezza e sensibilità,poi ci saremmo fatti un'idea....poi.<br>Se tu in un momento topico te ne esci con:MI RIVOLGERò A PROFESSIONISTI DEL WEB,SE SONO RAVVISABILI REATI,POI HO UN CONTATTO E DECIDERò COSA FARE...secondo me HAI INIBITO OGNI TIPO DI CONFRONTO E DI ESTERNAZIONE.<br>Tu dici che volevi vederci chiaro?bene, potevi non fare quella dichiarazione rivolgerti a chi volevi,e poi venirci a dire,che poi cosa dovevi decidere ipazia?cosa?<img src="images/smilies/rolleyes.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Rolleyes" smilieid="265" class="inlineimg"><br>Mi spiace io non mi permetto di discutere la tua buona fede,ci spero,ma l'uscita è stata davvero sbagliata,in quel momento tu hai inibito il tutto, come ti ha scritto caciotta.<br>Anche l'atteggiamento nei miei confronti di ieri,al netto delle cazzate che scrivo,ho bisogno di ridere ogni tanto e spesso esagero e me ne scuso,ma davvero pensate che sono uno che si lascia intimorire e si lascia prendere per il collo da pastori alla president?cafoni alla alex?cialtroni alla conte?<img src="images/smilies/cool.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cool" smilieid="257" class="inlineimg"><br>Che c'entrava mettere il tutto su un piano legale,quando era evidente che le donne di loro già erano abbastanza in difficoltà?


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> @_Falcor_
> ma chi cazzo è uizi??


Ah sorry, Uizi è tulipmoon 



Skorpio ha detto:


> E io, che son figlio di puttana, penso che magari lo fa perché vi siete visti, e quindi lo stronzo son già io a prescindere... Perché avete fatto la santa alleanzuccia
> 
> E mi da del "giochettaro" o del provocatore... Quando x 3 mesi tondi non mi ha mai cagato
> 
> Capisci....?...


Avrai capito che io non ho bisogno di chi mi difenda, so rispondere da me e penso di farlo anche abbastanza bene 

Poi si, io e Ross siam amici al di fuori del forum ma figurati se ci si deve "alleare" contro l'utente brutto e cattivo.

Io quello che ho da dirti l'ho sempre fatto apertamente quindi ho la coscienza più che pulita. E potrei passare un pomeriggio intero a cazzeggiare con te "dal vivo" e tornare sul forum e infamarti perché scrivi quelle che per me son cavolate. Questo è il mio modo di rapportarmi sul forum


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ah sorry, Uizi è tulipmoon


e perchè uizi?


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> <br>
> <br>Ipazia questa è la prova pratica di quello che ti sto provando a dire....da giorni.<br>
> Queste donne stavano provando ad esternare un disagio,nel modo sbagliato?probabile,confondendo i diversi piani?sicuro.Si vedeva,avevano timore,stavano provando a dire,con tanta fatica, che un comportamento sbagliato,invadente,inidoneo ha procurato loro disagi ok?<br>Noi eravamo gli ascoltatori,avremmo dovuto saper ascoltare,con autorevolezza e sensibilità,poi ci saremmo fatti un'idea....poi.<br>Se tu in un momento topico te ne esci con:MI RIVOLGERò A PROFESSIONISTI DEL WEB,SE SONO RAVVISABILI REATI,POI HO UN CONTATTO E DECIDERò COSA FARE...secondo me HAI INIBITO OGNI TIPO DI CONFRONTO E DI ESTERNAZIONE.<br>Tu dici che volevi vederci chiaro?bene, potevi non fare quella dichiarazione rivolgerti a chi volevi,e poi venirci a dire,che poi cosa dovevi decidere ipazia?cosa?<img src="images/smilies/rolleyes.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Rolleyes" smilieid="265" class="inlineimg"><br>Mi spiace io non mi permetto di discutere la tua buona fede,ci spero,ma l'uscita è stata davvero sbagliata,in quel momento tu hai inibito il tutto, come ti ha scritto caciotta.<br>Anche l'atteggiamento nei miei confronti di ieri,al netto delle cazzate che scrivo,ho bisogno di ridere ogni tanto e spesso esagero e me ne scuso,ma davvero pensate che sono uno che si lascia intimorire e si lascia prendere per il collo da pastori alla president?cafoni alla alex?cialtroni alla conte?<img src="images/smilies/cool.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cool" smilieid="257" class="inlineimg"><br>Che c'entrava mettere il tutto su un piano legale,quando era evidente che le donne di loro già erano abbastanza in difficoltà?


ma che cavolo combini mentre scrivi???


----------



## oscuro (28 Luglio 2016)

*No*



Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma che cavolo combini mentre scrivi???


Immagina...:rotfl:non sono io....


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Ah sorry, Uizi è tulipmoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti io non parlavo di te, ne del tuo modo di rapportarti... Che poi eri "all'attacco" e non in difesa... 

Parlo di chi "si è sentito nell'impellente e inspiegabile" bisogno di azzeccarsi alle mie palle, dopo mesi di totale ignorarmi.

E tu il perché mi pare che tu lo abbia esplicitato, dandomi conferma.
E di questo ti ringrazio


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Immagina...:rotfl:non sono io....






nn ho capito


----------



## oscuro (28 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Cassandra82 ha detto:


> nn ho capito



Non è colpa mia....spero.Credo sia il pc....


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è colpa mia....spero.Credo sia il pc....


certo
sempre colpa del pc


----------



## oscuro (28 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Cassandra82 ha detto:


> certo
> sempre colpa del pc


So io che con una mano scrivo e con l'altra....:rotfl:


----------



## Biri (28 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> So io che con una mano scrivo e con l'altra....:rotfl:


eh però che bravo
sei ambidestro


----------



## Caciottina (28 Luglio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Googlando tradimento.


Non credo proprio...


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E tu il perché mi pare che tu lo abbia esplicitato, dandomi conferma.
> E di questo ti ringrazio


Cosa ti avrei confermato aspetta?


----------



## Caciottina (28 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Cosa ti avrei confermato aspetta?


Ti sta velatamente dicendo che ross lo ha attacato dopo mesi che lo ignorava proprio perche siete amici.
Ignoralo. È un buffone da circo degno della sua cricca.


----------



## Spot (28 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti io non parlavo di te, ne del tuo modo di rapportarti... Che poi eri "all'attacco" e non in difesa...
> 
> Parlo di chi "si è sentito nell'impellente e inspiegabile" bisogno di azzeccarsi alle mie palle, dopo mesi di totale ignorarmi.
> 
> ...


Tu mi stai simpatico. Davvero.
Non capisco mai se/quando trolli violentemente o scrivi con convinzione.
Cosa per niente facile, mantenersi sul filo intermedio. Bravo!


----------



## Foglia (28 Luglio 2016)

Amit ha detto:


> Non credo proprio...


Mah... Hai fatto una domanda e ti ho risposto. Mi dai della bugiarda, e allora credi quel che vuoi. Non chiedere neanche più.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Cosa ti avrei confermato aspetta?


Che siete buoni amici, no?

Sono 10 GG che ricevo insulti solo perché in un forum faccio quello che si fa in un forum: l utente.

E in 10 GG di insulti mai nessun appunto da Ross

Poi si discute in modo forte io e te e....

2 + 1 = 3

E siccome io so contar fino a 7... 

Potrei sbagliarmi, ma la mia sensazione è questa


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Spot ha detto:


> Tu mi stai simpatico. Davvero.
> Non capisco mai se/quando trolli violentemente o scrivi con convinzione.
> Cosa per niente facile, mantenersi sul filo intermedio. Bravo!


Grazie  e hai ragione

Lo so che si può non capire...

Qualcuno pero capisce.. Al volo.
E Sono quelle persone che mi interessano...

Non si può andar bene x tutti

Ne tutti possono andar bene x noi

Purtroppo.. O x fortuna


----------



## Falcor (28 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono 10 GG che ricevo insulti solo perché in un forum faccio quello che si fa in un forum: l utente.


Però non fare il permaloso ora. Perché a me nel giro di 18 ore in tempi non sospetti mi hai dato tre volte del morto di figa e pescatore a strascico invocando poi il diritto a scherzare. Io tale diritto te lo accordai per me ma non per le tre ragazze coinvolte e a me scuse non ne hai mai fatte, nè ne voglio. Perché alla luce di quanto emerso accusare me di fare pesca a strascico è quantomeno risibile


----------



## Skorpio (28 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Falcor ha detto:


> Però non fare il permaloso ora. Perché a me nel giro di 18 ore in tempi non sospetti mi hai dato tre volte del morto di figa e pescatore a strascico invocando poi il diritto a scherzare. Io tale diritto te lo accordai per me ma non per le tre ragazze coinvolte e a me scuse non ne hai mai fatte, nè ne voglio. Perché alla luce di quanto emerso accusare me di fare pesca a strascico è quantomeno risibile


Ma io non son permaloso 

E quella volta stavo scherzando... Mi pare lo chiarimmo.. Ricordo male?

Ma tu non capisti che scherzavo, e  io feci i miei passi indietro... 
E mi scusai
E non è più avvenuto.
Ricordo male?

E poi... Io non potrei mai ACCUSARE nessuno di pesca a strascico.

Perché x me se qualcuno pescasse a strascico non è un problema....

Magari nella sua pesca trova l amore della vita, e diventa il più fedele dei mariti....

Per cui...


----------



## feather (29 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Se non vado errato, e mi correggerai se mi sbaglio (ma chi mi credo di essere?), il proprietario legale questo accesso NON PUO' non averlo, nel senso che è tenuto a fornire quei dati anche, eventualmente, all'autorità giudiziaria se questa ne facesse richiesta.
> 
> Quindi il proprietario legale (che può essere o meno l'admin) questa prerogativa l'avrà comunque e l'utente non potrà che fidarsi, almeno entro certi limiti, giusto feather?


Giusto.



marietto ha detto:


> E non credo che un altro forum sia la soluzione, perchè suppongo che anche altrove le regole siano sempre quelle, giusto?


Giusto anche questo.



marietto ha detto:


> Se ad esempio si eleggesse l'admin X, e Perplesso restasse proprietario, resterbbe Perplesso responsabile dei dati (ed anche degli mp), o sbaglio?


Non sbagli.


----------



## Ross (29 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che siete buoni amici, no?
> 
> Sono 10 GG che ricevo insulti solo perché in un forum faccio quello che si fa in un forum: l utente.
> 
> ...


1) non mi piace il tuo modo di mettere in caciara le faccende degli ultimi giorni. 

2) sono amico (non alleato) di alcune persone del forum: fatto strano?

3) c'è modo e modo di fare l'utente. a prendere in giro si rischia di stare sulle palle.




Amit ha detto:


> Ti sta velatamente dicendo che ross lo ha attacato dopo mesi che lo ignorava proprio perche siete amici.
> Ignoralo. È un buffone da circo degno della sua cricca.


Che poi...dire che ho ignorato skorpio fino a ieri è una gran cazzata.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Ross ha detto:


> 1) non mi piace il tuo modo di mettere in caciara le faccende degli ultimi giorni.
> 
> 2) sono amico (non alleato) di alcune persone del forum: fatto strano?
> 
> ...


Buongiorno Ross...
Ho manifestato semplicemente una mia sensazione... Parlando con Falcor.

La espongo con serenità, senza pretesa di verità, è una sensazione MIA, se corrisponde o meno al reale, questo è qualcosa che appartiene a te


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> @_Nobody_ ciao ex marito e bentornato, tu lo faresti l'admin?


ciao ex moglie...sto già col gesso e qualche decina di punti addosso, e mi vuoi pure dare quest'altra croce?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao ex moglie...sto già col gesso e qualche decina di punti addosso, e mi vuoi pure dare quest'altra croce?


La moto?:unhappy:


----------



## ivanl (29 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao ex moglie...sto già col gesso e qualche decina di punti addosso, e mi vuoi pure dare quest'altra croce?


che e' successo??


----------



## Pesca (29 Luglio 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io credo che non Tessa, ma se anche Papa Francesco cacciasse i soldi e  si facesse carico dell'onere di prendere il posto di Perplesso, il  sospetto fra qualche mese sarebbe che "il misogino vestito di bianco ficca il naso  negli mp".
> 
> Perchè è il sistema che consente, teoricamente, a chi  ne è capace (dimostratamente Tuba, ma si sospetta di Simy e Perplesso),  di accedere ad un database su cui sono immagazzinati i dati del forum.  Quali dati? Indirizzi email di registrazione, indirizzi IP, mp, post,  ecc.
> 
> ...


Che centro io mo? 

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G7-L01 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2016)

*Nulla*



Pesca ha detto:


> Che centro io mo?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G7-L01 utilizzando Tapatalk


Nulla,questo è fatto così...pippo baudo,baldini,alvaro vitali,berlusconi,andreotti,carabinieri,questo è così....


----------



## Pesca (29 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla,questo è fatto così...pippo baudo,baldini,alvaro vitali,berlusconi,andreotti,carabinieri,questo è così....


Magari lavorassi al comune .


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Pesca ha detto:


> Magari lavorassi al comune .


Non mi meraviglierei sia lui stesso a lavorarci...


----------



## Pesca (29 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi meraviglierei sia lui stesso a lavorarci...


Che casino però , ormai è diventato come un attentato sto forum , fatto il primo i telegiornali di ogni canale lo riportano ovunque, e qua è un po così ,in ogni 3d ormai si parla solo di Perplesso , admin , mp e violazione di essi !


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao ex moglie...sto già col gesso e qualche decina di punti addosso, e mi vuoi pure dare quest'altra croce?


Mi dispiace.Auguri di pronta guarigione, comunque. Scommetto tornerai nuovo in men che non si dica


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2016)

Pesca ha detto:


> Che casino però , ormai è diventato come un attentato sto forum , fatto il primo i telegiornali di ogni canale lo riportano ovunque, e qua è un po così ,in ogni 3d ormai si parla solo di Perplesso , admin , mp e violazione di essi !



Boh.... Io invece ho notato che se la pensi diversamente da alcuni le denigrazioni sono dietro l'angolo. Dapprima mi hanno dato dell'avvocato fallito. Poi mi hanno attribuito non so quale identità. Con il risultato che ad esprimersi sulla questione ci sarà una voce in meno. Non che il mio contributo fosse determinante. Per carità.


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2016)

si purtroppo, incidente in moto i primi giorni di ferie. in una curva un coglione in auto ha invaso la mia corsia e per evitarlo sono finito in cunetta... rotto caviglia e vari tagli e abrasioni, la mia compagna per fortuna se l'è cavata meglio!
Grazie foglia!


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> si purtroppo, incidente in moto i primi giorni di ferie. in una curva un coglione in auto ha invaso la mia corsia e per evitarlo sono finito in cunetta... rotto caviglia e vari tagli e abrasioni, la mia compagna per fortuna se l'è cavata meglio!
> Grazie foglia!


Certo che ste cose, proprio a dover capitare, se almeno non capitassero in ferie....

Vabbè dai, forza!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> si purtroppo, incidente in moto i primi giorni di ferie. in una curva un coglione in auto ha invaso la mia corsia e per evitarlo sono finito in cunetta... rotto caviglia e vari tagli e abrasioni, la mia compagna per fortuna se l'è cavata meglio!
> Grazie foglia!


Mi dispiace.. buona guarigione.


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> si purtroppo, incidente in moto i primi giorni di ferie. in una curva un coglione in auto ha invaso la mia corsia e per evitarlo sono finito in cunetta... rotto caviglia e vari tagli e abrasioni, la mia compagna per fortuna se l'è cavata meglio!
> Grazie foglia!



Cazzo...e quindi?tutto a carico tuo?anche i danni?


----------



## ivanl (29 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> si purtroppo, incidente in moto i primi giorni di ferie. in una curva un coglione in auto ha invaso la mia corsia e per evitarlo sono finito in cunetta... rotto caviglia e vari tagli e abrasioni, la mia compagna per fortuna se l'è cavata meglio!
> Grazie foglia!


Meno male! Ricordo bene il dolore di un incidente simile, io mi sono rialzato per ammazzarlo di botte, poi mi sono reso conto che un braccio non funzionava come doveva 
Al tizio ci ha pensato mia moglie in ospedale, mi hanno detto


----------



## Biri (29 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo...e quindi?tutto a carico tuo?anche i danni?


eh se la collisione nn c'è stata
mi sa proprio di sì
mannaggia [MENTION=5560]Nobody[/MENTION] mi dispiace
mi vengono i brividi solo a pensarci


----------



## brenin (29 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> si purtroppo, incidente in moto i primi giorni di ferie. in una curva un coglione in auto ha invaso la mia corsia e per evitarlo sono finito in cunetta... rotto caviglia e vari tagli e abrasioni, la mia compagna per fortuna se l'è cavata meglio!
> Grazie foglia!


Tanti auguri di  pronta guarigione, e tanta pazienza per i tempi di recupero... che non andrebbero "forzati"....


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2016)

Mi spiace molti....veloce guarigione


----------



## ivanl (29 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> eh se la collisione nn c'è stata
> mi sa proprio di sì
> mannaggia @_Nobody_ mi dispiace
> mi vengono i brividi solo a pensarci


neanche io ho colliso (?), ma mi hanno pagato tutto, danni al mezzo e a me stesso


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> eh se la collisione nn c'è stata
> mi sa proprio di si



Ma anche no, direi invece


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> Meno male! Ricordo bene il dolore di un incidente simile, io mi sono rialzato per ammazzarlo di botte, poi mi sono reso conto che un braccio non funzionava come doveva
> Al tizio ci ha pensato mia moglie in ospedale, mi hanno detto


Come sai mi è successo un frontale di questi tempi lo scorso anno...quando son sceso..e ho visto che erano due donne son solo riuscito a dirgliene 4...del tipo:se non ve la strappano i vigili la patente....ci penso io a farlo...
Poi ho capito che rischiavamo la vita...e gli ho detto di togliersi dalla rampa dell'autostrada,era in curva..se sali contromano rischi...quindo con il sangue sulla faccia son andato ad inizio curva a segnalare l'incidente...e non solo...


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> neanche io ho colliso (?), ma mi hanno pagato tutto, danni al mezzo e a me stesso


Eccappunto


----------



## Biri (29 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> neanche io ho colliso (?), ma mi hanno pagato tutto, danni al mezzo e a me stesso


sempre che quello dell'altra macchina 
nn se la sia data a gambe


----------



## Falcor (29 Luglio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dapprima mi hanno dato dell'avvocato fallito.


Dai se mai avrò bisogno di un avvocato tributarista (se ricordo bene la tua specializzazione) chiamo te  Ma considerando che sono un pezzente mi sa che muori di fame se aspetti a me :rotfl:



Nobody ha detto:


> si purtroppo, incidente in moto i primi giorni di ferie. in una curva un coglione in auto ha invaso la mia corsia e per evitarlo sono finito in cunetta... rotto caviglia e vari tagli e abrasioni, la mia compagna per fortuna se l'è cavata meglio!
> Grazie foglia!


Recupera presto Nob


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2016)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi dispiace.. buona guarigione.


grazie.


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo...e quindi?tutto a carico tuo?anche i danni?


si, il tipo ha continuato tranquillo, il 118 l'ha chiamato una signora che è arrivata un minuto dopo... se avessi allargato di più dando magari più gas forse avrei evitato tutto, invece ho pinzato in curva ed è andata via la moto... anche il fatto che non guidavo da un paio d'anni forse ha contribuito. era a noleggio. M'ha salvato il casco, si è spaccato in un punto perchè ho sbattuto la testa su una pietra, leggera commozione cerebrale ma niente di grave... mo' lo faccio benedire


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come sai mi è successo un frontale di questi tempi lo scorso anno...quando son sceso..e ho visto che erano due donne son solo riuscito a dirgliene 4...del tipo:se non ve la strappano i vigili la patente....ci penso io a farlo...
> Poi ho capito che rischiavamo la vita...e gli ho detto di togliersi dalla rampa dell'autostrada,era in curva..se sali contromano rischi...quindo con il sangue sulla faccia son andato ad inizio curva a segnalare l'incidente...e non solo...



Compro macchina nuova e dopo nove giorni distrutta..... scendo dalla macchina vedo la signora scendere......












Signora sta bene si è fatta nulla? 
No no tutto bene. Mi dispiace mi dispiace mi dispiace mi dispiace mi dispiace mi dispiace non ho visto l'incrocio... la macchina E' nuova e immacolata.... mi dispiace mi dispiace mi dispiace..... 






io:shrmevmdkvbjdbvfvmlfmvlfmlfmfwbvbvebvebvre stia tranquilla signora l'importante che nessuno s'è fatto male. 



e sempre io: wbduywebciewbfiwevywebuyweruveryuvreyvrey 9 giorni 9 giorni 9 giorni..manco la conosco sta cazzo di macchina... 

Sono rimasto circa 5 ore stonato ( non di mio) ma dal forte impatto


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Meno male! Ricordo bene il dolore di un incidente simile, io mi sono rialzato per ammazzarlo di botte, poi mi sono reso conto che un braccio non funzionava come doveva
> Al tizio ci ha pensato mia moglie in ospedale, mi hanno detto


io a parte il dolore e una gamba di meno non capivo un cazzo, vedevo doppio. mi avrebbe menato lui :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> si purtroppo, incidente in moto i primi giorni di ferie. in una curva un coglione in auto ha invaso la mia corsia e per evitarlo sono finito in cunetta... rotto caviglia e vari tagli e abrasioni, la mia compagna per fortuna se l'è cavata meglio!
> Grazie foglia!


Un incidente ogni estate. L'anno scorso a oscuro, quest'anno a te.

Possiamo partire sereni :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2016)

comunque amici e amichesse, grazie a tutti


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> si, il tipo ha continuato tranquillo, il 118 l'ha chiamato una signora che è arrivata un minuto dopo... se avessi allargato di più dando magari più gas forse avrei evitato tutto, invece ho pinzato in curva ed è andata via la moto... anche il fatto che non guidavo da un paio d'anni forse ha contribuito. era a noleggio. M'ha salvato il casco, si è spaccato in un punto perchè ho sbattuto la testa su una pietra, leggera commozione cerebrale ma niente di grave... mo' lo faccio benedire



Quindi anteriore andato....mamma mia.ma la pinzata è stata brusca e violenta giusto?


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi anteriore andato....mamma mia.ma la pinzata è stata brusca e violenta giusto?


si anteriore andato via di colpo... pinzata brusca si, la paura e il riflesso automatico.


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> si anteriore andato via di colpo... pinzata brusca si, la paura e il riflesso automatico.


magari non avevi dimestichezza con quella moto,e hai tirato troppo.....Non potevi farci nulla.
Posso scrivere che la sensazione di perdere l'anteriore su una moto e la stessa che fare un frontale in macchina...non puoi farci un cazzo....


----------



## Biri (29 Luglio 2016)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Compro macchina nuova e dopo nove giorni distrutta..... scendo dalla macchina vedo la signora scendere......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


macchina di 3 mesi
ferma incolonnata
mia mamma in auto con me
una si ferma appiccicata al mio paraurti
io che la controllo
cazzo, macchina di 3 mesi
vedo arrivare uno a tutto spiano
che non accenna a rallentare
prende quella dietro di me
che prende me
che prendo di striscio l'auto che ho davanti
in quanto inchiodo e sterzo
mi hanno portato via con l'ambulanza
avevo fatto un incidente 13mesi prima


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> magari non avevi dimestichezza con quella moto,e hai tirato troppo.....Non potevi farci nulla.
> Posso scrivere che la sensazione di perdere l'anteriore su una moto e la stessa che fare un frontale in macchina...non puoi farci un cazzo....


si è una sensazione di totale impotenza vero....


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> si è una sensazione di totale impotenza vero....


A quanto andavi?


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dai se mai avrò bisogno di un avvocato tributarista (se ricordo bene la tua specializzazione) chiamo te  Ma considerando che sono un pezzente mi sa che muori di fame se aspetti a me :rotfl:Recupera presto Nob


E faresti male. Perché ricordi male Di tributario non so una ceppa.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> macchina di 3 mesi
> ferma incolonnata
> mia mamma in auto con me
> una si ferma appiccicata al mio paraurti
> ...


minchia.


----------



## Biri (29 Luglio 2016)

Ultimo ha detto:


> minchia.


4 incidenti in 12 anni di patente  
ma ti pare?
son sfigata


----------



## Falcor (29 Luglio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> E faresti male. Perché ricordi male Di tributario non so una ceppa.


E te pareva


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> 4 incidenti in 12 anni di patente
> ma ti pare?
> son sfigata



apa:


----------



## Biri (29 Luglio 2016)

Ultimo ha detto:


> apa:


ma che fai
mi esorcizzi? 
sei padre amorth 



aspergimi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma che fai
> mi esorcizzi?
> sei padre amorth
> 
> ...


----------



## Biri (29 Luglio 2016)

Ultimo ha detto:


>



nn ti vergognare


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> nn ti vergognare


Colpa dell'abito, credimi. Non scende a pennello.:sonar:


----------



## Biri (29 Luglio 2016)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Colpa dell'abito, credimi. Non scende a pennello.:sonar:


e toglitelo


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> e toglitelo


eh ma dillo allora, sei sadica!


----------



## Biri (29 Luglio 2016)

Ultimo ha detto:


> eh ma dillo allora, sei sadica!


io pensavo stronza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A quanto andavi?


Ero in un curvone ... sui 70... per fortuna non c'erano ostacoli e c'era un prato. Ho beccato col casco una delle poche pietre.


----------



## Nicka (29 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ero in un cursore... sui 70... per fortuna non c'erano ostacoli e c'era un prato. Ho beccato col casco una delle poche pietre.


Nob porca miseria, ma cosa mi fai leggere???


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Ero in un cursore... sui 70... per fortuna non c'erano ostacoli e c'era un prato. Ho beccato col casco una delle poche pietre.


Ti è andata bene...


----------



## ivanl (29 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> magari non avevi dimestichezza con quella moto,e hai tirato troppo.....Non potevi farci nulla.
> Posso scrivere che la sensazione di perdere l'anteriore su una moto e la stessa che fare un frontale in macchina...non puoi farci un cazzo....


esatto. T'e' andata bene, caro Nob, basta questo :up:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Luglio 2016)

*..*



Nobody ha detto:


> Ero in un curvone ... sui 70... per fortuna non c'erano ostacoli e c'era un prato. Ho beccato col casco una delle poche pietre.


Nob auguri di pronta guarigione!!!


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti è andata bene...


me l'hanno detto in molti... soprattutto perchè fino a 5 minuti prima stavo viaggiando con il casco aperto, e improvvisamente (proprio di colpo) ho sentito l'impulso di abbassare la mentoniera. Mi avrebbe protetto lo stesso dall'urto, ma chissà che fine faceva la mandibola...


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nob porca miseria, ma cosa mi fai leggere???


eh lo so nicka... avatar stupendo :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> esatto. T'e' andata bene, caro Nob, basta questo :up:


:up:


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nob auguri di pronta guarigione!!!


grazie Skorpio!


----------



## Nicka (1 Agosto 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh lo so nicka... avatar stupendo :carneval:


Bellina eh?!


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bellina eh?!


prova costume pienamente superata  :up:


----------

